#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  буддизм вне культуры и религии

## Сергей Хос

я, с одной стороны, не следую конкретному религиозному учению, а с другой – цитирую Будду Шакьямуни.
Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии. 
Впрочем, мы тоже существа ограниченные, поэтому зовем это религией, буддийской традицией и т.д. В нашей повседневной жизни мы также прибегаем к двойственным воззрениям, и потому, так или иначе, приходится пользоваться такими ограниченными категориями как «религия» или «традиция». Но, так или иначе, я стараюсь научить пониманию совершенно других вещей, лежащих за пределами двойственности. Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.
Серьезное духовное учение предполагает настоящее знание, необходимое для понимания настоящей сути, а не организацию школ, традиций или религий. Именно поэтому я не ограничиваю учение Дзогчен рамками религии или политики (культуры).То, чему я учу, равно как и то, что я практикую, находится за пределами подобных ограничений.

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче

----------

Ho Shim (27.11.2015), Ometoff (26.11.2015), PampKin Head (26.11.2015), Александр С (03.12.2015), Балдинг (02.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2015), Гошка (26.11.2015), Жека (26.11.2015), Шенпен (26.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> я, с одной стороны, не следую конкретному религиозному учению, а с другой – цитирую Будду Шакьямуни.
> Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии. 
> Впрочем, мы тоже существа ограниченные, поэтому зовем это религией, буддийской традицией и т.д. В нашей повседневной жизни мы также прибегаем к двойственным воззрениям, и потому, так или иначе, приходится пользоваться такими ограниченными категориями как «религия» или «традиция». Но, так или иначе, я стараюсь научить пониманию совершенно других вещей, лежащих за пределами двойственности. Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.
> Серьезное духовное учение предполагает настоящее знание, необходимое для понимания настоящей сути, а не организацию школ, традиций или религий. Именно поэтому я не ограничиваю учение Дзогчен рамками религии или политики (культуры).То, чему я учу, равно как и то, что я практикую, находится за пределами подобных ограничений.
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Ну так "евробуддизм" же (я без негатива или подвоха). ННР, кстати, очень уважаемый буддолог. 
Полезно вспомнить, как появились тантра и сам дзогчен.

Кстати могу добвить в эту же копилку блестящее высказывания одного из участников БФ: "У сознания пола нет!" (это в процессе обсуждения Винаной архаики о видах последователей Будды).

----------


## Максим&

> я, с одной стороны, не следую конкретному религиозному учению, а с другой – цитирую Будду Шакьямуни.
> Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии. 
> Впрочем, мы тоже существа ограниченные, поэтому зовем это религией, буддийской традицией и т.д. В нашей повседневной жизни мы также прибегаем к двойственным воззрениям, и потому, так или иначе, приходится пользоваться такими ограниченными категориями как «религия» или «традиция». Но, так или иначе, я стараюсь научить пониманию совершенно других вещей, лежащих за пределами двойственности. Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.
> Серьезное духовное учение предполагает настоящее знание, необходимое для понимания настоящей сути, а не организацию школ, традиций или религий. Именно поэтому я не ограничиваю учение Дзогчен рамками религии или политики (культуры).То, чему я учу, равно как и то, что я практикую, находится за пределами подобных ограничений.
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Ага: Царство моё не от мира сего.
Христианство тоже не религия:-)

Да и за последнее столетие ННР не первый такой заявитель. "Вне религии" отметились уже и Кришнамурти, и Ауробиндо Гхош, и Ошо. Да наверно и Прабхупада о чем-то таком говорил, о только сознании Кришны.

----------

Влад К (01.12.2015), Эфрон (26.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> я, с одной стороны, не следую конкретному религиозному учению, а с другой – цитирую Будду Шакьямуни.
> Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии. 
> Впрочем, мы тоже существа ограниченные, поэтому зовем это религией, буддийской традицией и т.д. В нашей повседневной жизни мы также прибегаем к двойственным воззрениям, и потому, так или иначе, приходится пользоваться такими ограниченными категориями как «религия» или «традиция». Но, так или иначе, я стараюсь научить пониманию совершенно других вещей, лежащих за пределами двойственности. Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.
> Серьезное духовное учение предполагает настоящее знание, необходимое для понимания настоящей сути, а не организацию школ, традиций или религий. Именно поэтому я не ограничиваю учение Дзогчен рамками религии или политики (культуры).То, чему я учу, равно как и то, что я практикую, находится за пределами подобных ограничений.
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Почему когда я читаю подобное, у меня в голове встает коллаж из Оракула Нейчунга, Мистерии Цам, танцев Калачакры, насыпания песочной мандалы, массовых чодов, небесного погребения, друбчена Ваджракилайи, огненной пуджи, огромных ревущих труб, простирающихся на дорогах людей - а внизу такая подпись белым по чёрному - "Буддизм —  не религия"?

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Дордже

Во времена Будды, конечно все было иначе, сейчас буддизм не является религией, только до тех пор пока не начинаются ритуалы и Посвящения.

----------


## Эфрон

> Ага: Царство моё не от мира сего.
> Христианство тоже не религия:-)
> 
> Да и за последнее столетие ННР не первый такой заявитель. "Вне религии" отметились уже и Кришнамурти, и Ауробиндо Гхош, и Ошо. Да наверно и Прабхупада о чем-то таком говорил, о только сознании Кришны.


Прабхупада - великий мужик! При всей абсурдности его бизнес-империи, будучи практически выброшенным родственниками на улицу стариком (70 лет в Индии это уже всё), больным туберкулёзом, он смог уехать за океан и построить то что построил. Вообще как мне кажется, это его ученики устроили такую махабхарату с золотыми роллс-ройсами и наркотиками, а у него изначально были благие помыслы. Ну и вообще - такая преданность своему Гуру (настоящему Гуру), вера - вот что сопровождало его во всей этой истории, а это редко бывает.

----------


## Максим&

У евро-американцев просто фобия какая-то случилась. Просто офигенно как стильно быть в научной теме, агностиком, либертарианцем без всяких религиозных предрассудков, скептиком, и при этом призывать джнянасатв:-)

----------


## Эфрон

> У евро-американцев просто фобия какая-то случилась. Просто офигенно как стильно быть в научной теме, агностиком, либертарианцем без всяких религиозных предрассудков, скептиком, и при этом призывать джнянасатв:-)


У Пелевина очень хорошо про это рассказано в рассказе "Тхаги".

----------


## Максим&

> Прабхупада - великий мужик! При всей абсурдности его бизнес-империи, будучи практически выброшенным родственниками на улицу стариком (70 лет в Индии это уже всё), больным туберкулёзом, он смог уехать за океан и построить то что построил. Вообще как мне кажется, это его ученики устроили такую махабхарату с золотыми роллс-ройсами и наркотиками, а у него изначально были благие помыслы. Ну и вообще - такая преданность своему Гуру (настоящему Гуру), вера - вот что сопровождало его во всей этой истории, а это редко бывает.


Если современному обществу суждено погибнуть в силках разных сект, типа харизматов, иеговистов или кришнаитов, пусть лучше это будут последние. У них вкусные тефтельки, и экзотичные песни и барабаны:-)

----------

Влад К (01.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015), Эфрон (26.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Я всерьёз не воспринимаю ЧННР, особенно после того как почитал про его сынка, который был опознан как тулку и который выдвигал колоссальный список что должно быть для условий его проживания в отеле. Потом его сынок вроде бы бросил дело распространения Дхармы и занялся вновь каким-то бизнесом. 
> Из всех учителей, доверие пока испытываю только к Еше Лодой Ринпоче и ещё к одному гелугпинскому гелонгу, ну а так-же к Дэ Джину и умершему учителю Ву Бонгу. Про Еше Лодоя Ринпоче, много читал хороших отзывов, да и видео разные с ним смотрел, как и фотки, сам лично пока в живую не видел. Но вот доверие к нему испытываю, а к ЧННР к сожалению нет. Готов к побитию камнями).


Когда я увидел Ело Ринпоче, и взял его за руку, у меня на секунду к горлу подступило рыдание как будто, хотя я вообще ко всякой религиозной экзальтации не склонен. Наверное то же самое почувствовал бы Шукшинский герой когда инкогнито приехал к своей матери после долгих лет блужданий по лагерям. Очень необычное чувство. Он просто настоящий Ангел, вот что. Единственный, воспоминания о ком не дают мне разочароваться во всём и всё бросить. 

Остальные, увы, по большей части производят впечатление тренеров "личностного роста", коучей, как сейчас модно говорить, бизнесменов, к огромному сожалению.

----------

Lion Miller (26.11.2015), Влад К (01.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Тимофей:) (02.05.2016)

----------


## Gakusei

Я вообще предлагаю отказаться от слова "религия". Каждый вкладывает в него свой смысл, и никто обычно не знает, что в него вкладывают другие. Только способ затемнить смысл.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Остальные, увы, по большей части производят впечатление тренеров "личностного роста", коучей, как сейчас модно говорить, бизнесменов, к огромному сожалению.


А Ело Ринпоче не научил, что личные впечатления омраченного ума могут не иметь абсолютно никакого отношения к действительности?

----------

Кузьмич (26.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> А Ело Ринпоче не научил, что личные впечатления омраченного ума могут не иметь абсолютно никакого отношения к действительности?


К сожалению, я пока не его ученик, но когда им стану, обещаю - буду обо всех говорить и думать хорошо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> К сожалению, я пока не его ученик, но когда им стану, обещаю - буду обо всех говорить и думать хорошо!


Можете пока моим учеником побыть. Если чо, я люблю шоколадки и голубцы:-)

----------

Эфрон (26.11.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.


Откуда он "цитирует" Будду Шакьямуни, как не из писаний *буддизма*?

----------


## Aion

> Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии.


А Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не уточняет, где именно заканчиваются пределы религии? 



> Геше Потова однажды спросил Ламу Дром Тонпа: "Где граница между религией и нерелигией"? Лама Дром ответил: "То, что противостоит верованиям мирских людей, - это религия, а то, что соглашается с мирскими взглядами, не религия".
> 
> *Геше Нгаванг Даргье
> Тибетская традиция медитации смерти// Глен Мулин. Смерть и умирание в тибетской традиции*

----------

Влад К (01.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я вообще предлагаю отказаться от слова "религия". Каждый вкладывает в него свой смысл, и никто обычно не знает, что в него вкладывают другие. Только способ затемнить смысл.


Религия - связывание воедино. Это внутреннее состояние. Но на некоторые культурные комплексы из обрядов/философии/традиции навешен ярлык "всехних".
Один человек мне говорил, что он исповедует мировую религию - джаз!

----------


## Максим&

> Один человек мне говорил, что он исповедует мировую религию - джаз!


Мировая религия это попса.А джаз наверно типа саентологии:-)

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Эфрон



----------


## Харуказе

> 


Т.е джаз - ложное воззрение?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не уточняет, где именно заканчиваются пределы религии?


Для одних религия это толпа сумасшедших бабушек, для других ложные учения, для кого-то это слово божье, для третьих выставки ходить громить, ведьм сжигать и т.д. и т.п. Каждый говорит о своем, и лучше попытаться сначала понять о чем.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если современному обществу суждено погибнуть в силках разных сект, типа харизматов, иеговистов или кришнаитов, пусть лучше это будут последние. У них вкусные тефтельки, и экзотичные песни и барабаны:-)


Зато харизматов круто плющит! А тефтельки и самому стушить можно!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я вообще предлагаю отказаться от слова "религия". Каждый вкладывает в него свой смысл, и никто обычно не знает, что в него вкладывают другие. Только способ затемнить смысл.


С таким подходом можно отказаться от немалой части осмысленных слов. Что случится с БФ и с вообще?  :EEK!:

----------


## Максим&

> Зато харизматов круто плющит! А тефтельки и самому стушить можно!


Ну тут кто от чего "торчит". Был я разок на кришнаитском сходняке. Часов пять пели и танцевали. Штырит я вам скажу не по детских:-)

----------

Mario (26.11.2015), Влад К (01.12.2015), Кузьмич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну тут кто от чего "торчит". Был я разок на кришнаитском сходняке. Часов пять пели и танцевали. Штырит я вам скажу не по детских:-)


Где я? (с)

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> С таким подходом можно отказаться от немалой части осмысленных слов. Что случится с БФ и с вообще?


Я тебе в ЛС напишу про это, Кузьмич. С таким подходом преспектив мало(.

----------

Кузьмич (27.11.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть путь знания (когда выстраиваешь новый опыт на базе предыдущего), а есть путь веры (по вере вашей будет дадено вам).

----------


## Максим&

> Где я? (с)


? Вы вообще веселиться умели ? Мне и 30-ти тогда ещё не было. Пригласили в гости. Я тогда смелее был на всякие авантюры и экстримал:-)  Пошёл и оттянулся пополной. Состояние после всего этого как после дискотеки с наркотой. 
Суфии тоже в танцах толк знали, Гурджиев пытался реанимировать, Ошо тот же. Танец, музон и мантры я вам скажу вещь для мозгов убойная. Но я в то время православным ортодоксом был, так что решил одного раза ради эксперимента довольно.

----------

Влад К (01.12.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> С таким подходом можно отказаться от немалой части осмысленных слов. Что случится с БФ и с вообще?


Не знаю, как насчёт осмысленных, а без слова "религия" вполне можно обойтись. Ничего плохого точно не случится.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю, как насчёт осмысленных, а без слова "религия" вполне можно обойтись. Ничего плохого точно не случится.


Есть же традиционное название - Дхарма.

----------

Алик (27.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


Заинтересовало, что текст под этим заголовком, о советско-китайских отношениях.

Погуглил. Оказалось - это липа, якобы советская газета из современного  фильма Стиляги  :Smilie: 

http://paul-nighter.livejournal.com/38655.html?page=1

----------

Эфрон (27.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я вообще предлагаю отказаться от слова "религия". Каждый вкладывает в него свой смысл, и никто обычно не знает, что в него вкладывают другие. Только способ затемнить смысл.


Так с любыми словами) Взять вот хоть, например, слово "медитация"  :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> ? Вы вообще веселиться умели ? Мне и 30-ти тогда ещё не было. Пригласили в гости. Я тогда смелее был на всякие авантюры и экстримал:-)  Пошёл и оттянулся пополной. Состояние после всего этого как после дискотеки с наркотой. 
> Суфии тоже в танцах толк знали, Гурджиев пытался реанимировать, Ошо тот же. Танец, музон и мантры я вам скажу вещь для мозгов убойная. Но я в то время православным ортодоксом был, так что решил одного раза ради эксперимента довольно.


Можете Максим,за меня порадоваться.Я кружусь стабильно вокруг своей оси,и самое интересное-сама к этому пришла-просто чувствую в этом потребность..А только потом нашла ,что это суфизм.И это не транс,как многие думают,это как раз таки однонаправленное созерцание,а вот чего-не совсем понятно .)
А потребность в кружении возникает  заметила, когда нет ни внутренних привязок ни внешних.

----------

Максим& (27.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Где граница между религией и нерелигией


Вероятно, в тибетском оригинале «между дхармой и недхармой».

----------

Vladiimir (27.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Так с любыми словами) Взять вот хоть, например, слово "медитация"


Не с любыми. С медитацией, да, тоже такие проблемы. Зато политической нагрузки меньше, оттого и дурацких споров меньше. Впрочем, начните с религии, а остальные бессмысленные слова вскоре подтянутся.

----------


## Aion

> Вероятно, в тибетском оригинале «между дхармой и недхармой».


Вряд ли. Глен Мулин достаточно компетентен для того, чтобы различать дхарму и религию, см. Official site of Glenn H. Mullin
Ну и Геше Нгаванг Даргье тоже в этом вопросе разбирается.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не с любыми. С медитацией, да, тоже такие проблемы. Зато политической нагрузки меньше, оттого и дурацких споров меньше. Впрочем, начните с религии, а остальные бессмысленные слова вскоре подтянутся.


Кому-то нравится слово _религия_, кому-то нет. Отбросив просто слово в человеческом уме ничего не поменяется. Начнется с _религии_, а потом начнет не нравится что-то еще  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015), Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Кому-то нравится слово _религия_, кому-то нет. Отбросив просто слово в человеческом уме ничего не поменяется. Начнется с _религии_, а потом начнет не нравится что-то еще


Дело не в том, нравится или не нравится. А в том, что у слова нет единого конвенционального смысла. Его употребление только рождает глупые споры, никак не помогая решить тот или иной вопрос. В том числе, юридические, с весьма неприятными для многих последствиями, с нарушениями прав. Отчего тут некоторые за него цепляются, я не могу понять.

----------

Кузьмич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Дело не в том, нравится или не нравится. А в том, что у слова нет единого конвенционального смысла. Его употребление только рождает глупые споры, никак не помогая решить тот или иной вопрос. В том числе, юридические, с весьма неприятными для многих последствиями, с нарушениями прав. Отчего тут некоторые за него цепляются, я не могу понять.


У многих человеческих слов нет единого смысла, но это же не повод, чтобы перейти к конвенциональному мычанию или блеянию.  :Smilie:   Но если кому-то непонятен смысл слова, конечно, этому кому-то лучше воздержаться от его употребления.  :Cool:

----------

Кеин (27.11.2015), Максим& (27.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> У многих человеческих слов нет единого смысла, но это же не повод, чтобы перейти к конвенциональному мычанию или блеянию.   Но если кому-то непонятен смысл слова, конечно, этому кому-то лучше воздержаться от его употребления.


Ещё раз для тех, кто в танке: смысл слова понятен всем, только понимание каждого отличается от всех остальных. Отсюда и дурь на этой почве. Понимаю, что дурь многим мила и дорога, оттого стоят за неё горой.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Ещё раз для тех, кто в танке: смысл слова понятен всем, только понимание каждого отличается от всех остальных.


Вообще, это нормально (для людей). 


> Отсюда и дурь на этой почве. Понимаю, что дурь многим мила и дорога, оттого стоят за неё горой.


Какая ещё дурь?

----------


## Gakusei

> Вообще, это нормально (для людей).


Вообще нет. Нормальные люди в общении пользуются словами, которые понимают примерно одинаково. В противном случае общение невозможно.




> Какая ещё дурь?


Например, спорить, религия буддизм или не религия. По смыслу это то же самое, что спорить, сепулька буддизм или не сепулька. Только последствия могут быть другими: например, могут не зарегистрировать то или иное буддийское объединение.

----------

Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Ещё раз для тех, кто в танке: смысл слова понятен всем, только понимание каждого отличается от всех остальных. Отсюда и дурь на этой почве. Понимаю, что дурь многим мила и дорога, оттого стоят за неё горой.
> Например, спорить, религия буддизм или не религия. По смыслу это то же самое, что спорить, сепулька буддизм или не сепулька. Только последствия могут быть другими: например, могут не зарегистрировать то или иное буддийское объединение.


Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь в ученый спор, но хотел бы напомнить, что во многих буддистских странах есть министерства, комитеты и пр. по буддизму. В Бирме например это "State Sangha Maha Nayaka Committee", а в Шри Ланке - аж "Ministry of Buddha Sasana". Подобные заведения есть и во многих других странах, при этом существуют утвержденные перечени школ, никай и пр. Слова "религия" по понятным причинам в этих странах не стесняются, поскольку в них есть и _другие религии_, которые тоже регламентированы. 
Т.е. проблем "сепульки" и "дури" в традиционных буддистских странах нет по определению.

Ну а что буддизм - это не религия даже обсуждать не хочется. "Учение Будды" - да, не религия, а ее, так сказать, "доктринальный базис", но чтобы к нему "припасть" и стать буддистом надо _вступить в религиозное сообщество_ (см. Винаю и Васубандху). 
А желающие не вступать, не соблюдать и пр., но при этом практиковать  и просветляться - это отдельная тема.

----------

Aion (27.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), Савелов Александр (23.02.2017), Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь в ученый спор, но хотел бы напомнить, что во многих буддистских странах есть министерства, комитеты и пр. по буддизму. В Бирме например это "State Sangha Maha Nayaka Committee", а в Шри Ланке - аж "Ministry of Buddha Sasana". Подобные заведения есть и во многих других странах, при этом существуют утвержденные перечени школ, никай и пр. Слова "религия" по понятным причинам в этих странах не стесняются, поскольку в них есть и _другие религии_, которые тоже регламентированы. 
> Т.е. проблем "сепульки" и "дури" в традиционных буддистских странах нет по определению.
> 
> Ну а что буддизм - это не религия даже обсуждать не хочется. "Учение Будды" - да, не религия, а ее, так сказать, "доктринальный базис", но чтобы к нему "припасть" и стать буддистом надо _вступить в религиозное сообщество_ (см. Винаю и Васубандху). 
> А желающие не вступать, не соблюдать и пр., но при этом практиковать  и просветляться - это отдельная тема.


Если в законах этих стран дано чёткое определение религии, проблем нет. Это и есть конвенция, которая навязывается властями всем спорщикам в качестве обязательного правила. А если нет, то это опять-таки дурь, которую используют в тех или иных целях: закрыть кого-нибудь, репрессировать, взятку получить и т.п.

----------


## Shus

> Если в законах этих стран дано чёткое определение религии, проблем нет. Это и есть конвенция, которая навязывается властями всем спорщикам в качестве обязательного правила. А если нет, то это опять-таки дурь, которую используют в тех или иных целях: закрыть кого-нибудь, репрессировать, взятку получить и т.п.


Что очень теоретическое и виртуальное... Но поскольку неохота углубляться в непонятный термин "спорщики", продолжать не буду.
Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Gakusei

> Что очень теоретическое и виртуальное... Но поскольку неохота углубляться в непонятный термин "спорщики", продолжать не буду.
> Спасибо за ответ!


Забавно: вы изрекли свою истину насчёт религии, нисколько не заботясь, какой смысл в это слово вкладывают другие, а спорщики для вас термин непонятный.
Что касается теоретичности и виртуальности, то правовые последствия неопределённости слова "религия" вполне практические и осязаемые. Как в России, так и в других азиатских странах, в том числе буддийских. Разгоняют, сажают, берут взятки.

----------

Shus (27.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Дело не в том, нравится или не нравится. А в том, что у слова нет единого конвенционального смысла. Его употребление только рождает глупые споры, никак не помогая решить тот или иной вопрос. В том числе, юридические, с весьма неприятными для многих последствиями, с нарушениями прав. Отчего тут некоторые за него цепляются, я не могу понять.


Мне кажется с юридической точкой зрения на религию как раз все очень четко определено. Как раз помогая решить юр. вопросы. Или я не понимаю о чем идет речь. Может примеры? Более того, если брать как раз какую-то точку зрения, а не абстрактное обсуждение, то все становится ясно. Конечно, споры на уровне "я считаю, что Буддизм религия, а я нет" глупы. Ну, давайте возьмем слово _учение_. Будет точно такая же путаница, если не больше. "А вот в тибетском Буддизме есть божества, так почему это не религия? Или это не буддизм?" И заверте...

----------

Aion (27.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вообще нет. Нормальные люди в общении пользуются словами, которые понимают примерно одинаково. В противном случае общение невозможно.


Нормальные люди имеют разное понимание общих терминов. И это нормально. В чём проблема?



> Например, спорить, религия буддизм или не религия. По смыслу это то же самое, что спорить, сепулька буддизм или не сепулька. Только последствия могут быть другими: например, могут не зарегистрировать то или иное буддийское объединение.


Спорьте как вам угодно. Буддизм - религия. И всё, собственно.

----------

Shus (27.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

"РЕЛИ́ГИЯ
Женский род
Одна из форм общественного сознания — совокупность представлений, покоящихся на вере в чудодейственные сверхъестественные силы и существа (боги, духи), к-рые являются предметом поклонения. " 
А вот в дзене нет поклонения, только почитание ).

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015), Монферран (27.11.2015), Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> "РЕЛИ́ГИЯ
> Женский род
> Одна из форм общественного сознания — совокупность представлений, покоящихся на вере в чудодейственные сверхъестественные силы и существа (боги, духи), к-рые являются предметом поклонения. " 
> А вот в дзене нет поклонения, только почитание ).


В дзене нет, а у дзенцев (в местах традиционного обитания) - наверняка есть. Речь идет не обязательно о Будде.
Без чудодейства и чудотворства народу просто никак (ну не выжить). А он и есть те самые буддисты, которые составляют соответствующую общину, содержащую ... ну и т.п.

----------

Aion (27.11.2015), Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> В дзене нет, а у дзенцев (в местах традиционного обитания) - наверняка есть. Речь идет не обязательно о Будде.
> Без чудодейства и чудотворства народу просто никак (ну не выжить). А он и есть те самые буддисты, которые составляют соответствующую общину, содержащую ... ну и т.п.


Так "сверхъестественные" силы таковы лишь пока не поняты. Для жителя древнего Рима голос из телефона был бы "голосом богов". Нет ничего,что могло бы быть сверх естественного. Более или менее чем естественным что-то вряд ли может быть.

----------

АртёмМ (27.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Так "сверхъестественные" силы таковы лишь пока не поняты. Для жителя древнего Рима голос из телефона был бы "голосом богов". Нет ничего,что могло бы быть сверх естественного. Более или менее чем естественным что-то вряд ли может быть.


Первый вариант: съездите в Китай сходите в любой храм и расскажите им про телефон из древнего Рима. В ответ попросите провести экскурсию по храму. Много нового узнаете, пока до буддизма доберетесь.
Второй вариант: читать внимательно о чем идет речь и не "гурить". Мне Ваши идеи "ни о чем" неинтересны (заранее приношу извинения, если обидел).

----------


## Монферран

> "РЕЛИ́ГИЯ
> Женский род
> Одна из форм общественного сознания — совокупность представлений, покоящихся на вере в чудодейственные сверхъестественные силы и существа (боги, духи), к-рые являются предметом поклонения. " 
> А вот в дзене нет поклонения, только почитание ).


Очень здравый подход, мне нравится.  :Smilie: 
И вообще ведь в ясном уме все естественно и ничего сверх-? Не так ли?
В ясном уме видны условия, благодаря которым возникает вера в чудеса, их особую роль, и потому нет нужды цепляться за такие убеждения.

----------

Алик (28.11.2015), Доня (23.02.2017)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я тебе в ЛС напишу про это, Кузьмич. С таким подходом преспектив мало(.


Очень жду!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не знаю, как насчёт осмысленных, а без слова "религия" вполне можно обойтись. Ничего плохого точно не случится.


Случится... Человек ("культурный" :Smilie: ) гораздо больше завязан на слова, чем ему кажется и хотелось бы.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Можете Максим,за меня порадоваться.Я кружусь стабильно вокруг своей оси,и самое интересное-сама к этому пришла-просто чувствую в этом потребность..А только потом нашла ,что это суфизм.И это не транс,как многие думают,это как раз таки однонаправленное созерцание,а вот чего-не совсем понятно .)
> А потребность в кружении возникает  заметила, когда нет ни внутренних привязок ни внешних.


Наверное, созерцание своей оси. Я думаю, это хорошо.

----------


## Максим&

Будда – Бхагаван является Прибежищем, поэтому его драгоценное Учение также является Прибежищем. 
....мы и сейчас продолжаем совершать 10 неблагих деяний, поэтому плохой участи нам не миновать. А в плохих перерождениях страдания гораздо более страшны: в аду испытывают страдания жары и холода на пылающей огнем железной земле и в окруженной снежными горами ледяном гроте; преты страдают от голода и жажды, годами не слыша даже названия еды и пития; животные пожирают друг друга с костями и шкурой, везут неподъемные тяжести, используются как рабочий скот и т.д. – эти и другие немыслимые страдания могут продолжаться в течении кальпы.
Таким образом, осознание сильного страха и сильной веры является причиной практики Прибежища.
_Чжанджя-хутухта I Агван Лувсан Чойндон_ 

И что это по вашему если не религия?

----------


## Харуказе

> Первый вариант: съездите в Китай сходите в любой храм и расскажите им про телефон из древнего Рима. В ответ попросите провести экскурсию по храму. Много нового узнаете, пока до буддизма доберетесь.
> Второй вариант: читать внимательно о чем идет речь и не "гурить". Мне Ваши идеи "ни о чем" неинтересны (заранее приношу извинения, если обидел).


Монфераран уже ответил,в принципе. Никто в храме не скажет,что они верят во что-то особенное, "сверхъестественное",обособленное и истинное только в их вере.  Это не свойственно буддизму. https://youtu.be/2G0Pdq1ESf0?t=11m56s
Кейт:
Когда я сижу в медитации,иногда я чувствую сверхъестественные вещи:мои руки теплеют,и я чувствую волны энергии,проходящие через мое тело. Иногда,когда я просто сижу,я тоже чувствую тепло и потоки энергии,проходящие через мое тело. Если медитация естественна,поза естественна,это естественно для человека,то почему я иногда чувствую то,что мы называем сверхъестественным?
Гудо Нисидзима:
"Сверхъестественное"...я думаю это немного сложно=). Но я думаю, Вселенная принадлежит реальности,нет такого состояния и вещи,которое можно было бы назвать "сверхъестественным". Мы должны быть искренни в своем поведении в настоящий момент.
Может,конечно,мнение Гудо Нисидзимы и не совпадает с мнением редакции,так сказать,но говорит он здравые вещи, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Максим&

> Гудо Нисидзима:
> "Сверхъестественное"...я думаю это немного сложно=). Но я думаю, Вселенная принадлежит реальности,нет такого состояния и вещи,которое можно было бы назвать "сверхъестественным". Мы должны быть искренни в своем поведении в настоящий момент.


А посидев с часик в сикан-тадза, он также искренне на каком нибудь праздничном мероприятии, хлопает в ладоши и кидает яблочки японским духам-ками:-) 
Хотите настоящий чань, а не для слабаков:-) 
Из биографии Тэхень Кын Сыним.
Однажды Сыним сказала: «То, что я испытывала ближе к концу тех десяти лет, не поддается описанию. Даже если я об этом расскажу, мне никто не поверит. Однажды я увидела огромного дракона, который превратился в тысячу различных форм; это было очень красиво. Из его рта вылетало множество мани-драгоценностей[10], связанных между собой веревкой. Вдруг я почувствовала, что этот дракон не был драконом. Все было иначе: он был проявлением единственной мысли, исходящей из основания. После этого дракон воспарил в небо, оставив позади себя огромный огненный столб. В верхней его точке был виден символ 卍[11]. Когда весь этот огненный столб начал медленно вращаться, у меня возникло ощущение, что все, что меня окружает, связано с этим столбом и вращается вместе с ним».
Позднее, проверяя то, что она испытала, Сыним убедилась в существовании невидимой энергии вселенной и отточила свою способность ее использовать. Она почувствовала, что может в одной руке держать рождение и жизнь всей Вселенной.

----------

Влад К (01.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Наверное, созерцание своей оси. Я думаю, это хорошо.


Кузьмич,хватит смешить ..)))
Ну может и загнула я про созерцание,но чето там такое происходит. По -крайней мере всякие там чакры на место встают Там такая тоненькая какая-то фигня в тебе прям,почти неуловиямая и она тебя вертит.....)))) Может это такая свобода?  )Короче,Кузьмич, это не просто хорошо,это м.с. отлично . Попробуйте покружитесь)))), только не пейте до этого ...А то  омрачения как минимум на сутки обеспечены.)

----------

Кузьмич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> А посидев с часик в сикан-тадза, он также искренне на каком нибудь праздничном мероприятии, хлопает в ладоши и кидает яблочки японским духам-ками:-) 
> Хотите настоящий чань, а не для слабаков:-) 
> Из биографии Тэхень Кын Сыним.
> Однажды Сыним сказала: «То, что я испытывала ближе к концу тех десяти лет, не поддается описанию. Даже если я об этом расскажу, мне никто не поверит. Однажды я увидела огромного дракона, который превратился в тысячу различных форм; это было очень красиво. Из его рта вылетало множество мани-драгоценностей[10], связанных между собой веревкой. Вдруг я почувствовала, что этот дракон не был драконом. Все было иначе: он был проявлением единственной мысли, исходящей из основания. После этого дракон воспарил в небо, оставив позади себя огромный огненный столб. В верхней его точке был виден символ 卍[11]. Когда весь этот огненный столб начал медленно вращаться, у меня возникло ощущение, что все, что меня окружает, связано с этим столбом и вращается вместе с ним».
> Позднее, проверяя то, что она испытала, Сыним убедилась в существовании невидимой энергии вселенной и отточила свою способность ее использовать. Она почувствовала, что может в одной руке держать рождение и жизнь всей Вселенной.


Так видимо для нее это было естественно. Ответ Нисидзимы в том,что  не важно что бы ни происходило (любые феномены) - это естественно. Нет ничего,что "сверх" этого.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кузьмич,хватит смешить ..)))
> Ну может и загнула я про созерцание,но чето там такое происходит. По -крайней мере всякие там чакры на место встают Там такая тоненькая какая-то фигня в тебе прям,почти неуловиямая и она тебя вертит.....)))) Может это такая свобода?  )Короче,Кузьмич, это не просто хорошо,это м.с. отлично . Попробуйте покружитесь)))), только не пейте до этого ...А то  омрачения как минимум на сутки обеспечены.)


Альбина, я сказал абсолютно без стеба.

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, я сказал абсолютно без стеба.


а я поняла кстати- просто настроение хорошее :Wink:  я тоже без стеба написала-похоже? :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Так видимо для нее это было естественно. Ответ Нисидзимы в том,что  не важно что бы ни происходило (любые феномены) - это естественно. Нет ничего,что "сверх" этого.


Ну так и для Иисуса Навина было естественным остановить солнце над Гаваоном, а для другого Иисуса ходить по воде и воскрешать мёртвых. Для сибирских шаманов совершенно естественны ихние "мистические полёты" и вхождения в них духов. Для крестьянина японской деревушки вполне естественно что ками оберегают его рисовое поле от ворон, а тибетцу что его "президент" сам Авалокитешвара. 
Но здесь, на територии западнее Уральского хребта весь этот комплекс "естественности" люди со временем договорились называть религией, и то что это слово как-то особенно коробит "евробудистов" которые считают что они тру-просвещенцы и идут в ногу со временем, а с всякими мракобесными бабушками им не попути, уже ничего не изменит. 
Можете здесь на форуме сколько угодно пыжиться и фантазировать на тему, что такое буддизм-но он как был мировой религией, так им и останется.

----------

Ho Shim (28.11.2015), Влад К (01.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015), Савелов Александр (23.02.2017)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Есть путь знания (когда выстраиваешь новый опыт на базе предыдущего), а есть путь веры (по вере вашей будет дадено вам).


И что? Заинтриговали, продолжите, пожалуйста!

----------

Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну так и для Иисуса Навина было естественным остановить солнце над Гаваоном, а для другого Иисуса ходить по воде и воскрешать мёртвых. Для сибирских шаманов совершенно естественны ихние "мистические полёты" и вхождения в них духов. Для крестьянина японской деревушки вполне естественно что ками оберегают его рисовое поле от ворон, а тибетцу что его "президент" сам Авалокитешвара. 
> Но здесь, на територии западнее Уральского хребта весь этот комплекс "естественности" люди со временем договорились называть религией, и то что это слово как-то особенно коробит "евробудистов" которые считают что они тру-просвещенцы и идут в ногу со временем, а с всякими мракобесными бабушками им не попути, уже ничего не изменит. 
> Можете здесь на форуме сколько угодно пыжиться и фантазировать на тему, что такое буддизм-но он как был мировой религией, так им и останется.


Это не так. Когда "чудеса" становятся чем-то,что призвано восхищать ум верующих и ввергать их в благоговейный ужас перед мощью/властью/силой, чем-то "сверхъестественным",чем не обладают простые смертные,а обладает что-то высшее,- тогда это религия (в классическом ее определении,которое привел Алик). Когда само понятие сверхъестественного отсутствует в принципе - тогда все естественно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> ? ...Суфии тоже в танцах толк знали, Гурджиев пытался реанимировать, Ошо тот же. Танец, музон и мантры я вам скажу вещь для мозгов убойная. Но я в то время православным ортодоксом был, так что решил одного раза ради эксперимента довольно.


Что реанимировать? Суфии есть, и знают толк. Гурджиев знал, и есть толк.
Реанимировать - это ню-эдж.  А там -было.

 Чувствуете разницу?

----------

Альбина (28.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Мне кажется с юридической точкой зрения на религию как раз все очень четко определено. Как раз помогая решить юр. вопросы. Или я не понимаю о чем идет речь. Может примеры? Более того, если брать как раз какую-то точку зрения, а не абстрактное обсуждение, то все становится ясно. Конечно, споры на уровне "я считаю, что Буддизм религия, а я нет" глупы. Ну, давайте возьмем слово _учение_. Будет точно такая же путаница, если не больше. "А вот в тибетском Буддизме есть божества, так почему это не религия? Или это не буддизм?" И заверте...


Самый яркий пример - саентология. На днях Мосгорсуд решил их религиозное объединение ликвидировать. Основание: Минюст решил, что они не религия. Возможно такое именно потому, что чёткого определения в законе нет. Между прочим, Минюст решил так, потому что не нашёл у саентологов Бога. (Ехидно) Как с этим в буддизме обстоит?

----------

Фил (27.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Что реанимировать? Суфии есть, и знают толк. Гурджиев знал, и есть толк.
> Реанимировать - это ню-эдж.  А там -было.
> 
>  Чувствуете разницу?


Бл..ть. Да как же взрослые дядьки  любят при...ться к словам. То от "религии" они писают кипятком, то "реанимация" вставленная для красного словца не нравится.
Чувствую разницу. 
Вы видели  традиционные зикры этнических тарикатов ( Дагестан, Иран, Ирак)? И сравните их с балетом Гурджиева. Блин, да я даже поспешил его в один ряд с джибириш Ошо поставить. Вот как раз у Гурджиева эти нью-эйдж.

----------


## Максим&

> Самый яркий пример - саентология. На днях Мосгорсуд решил их религиозное объединение ликвидировать. Основание: Минюст решил, что они не религия. Возможно такое именно потому, что чёткого определения в законе нет. Между прочим, Минюст решил так, потому что не нашёл у саентологов Бога. (Ехидно) Как с этим в буддизме обстоит?


У вас есть постановление суда что именно безбожие стало причиной отказа в статусе, а не ....?

Европейские страны считают её опасной. В Германии пытаются запретить и в ряде других стран. В России Церковь саентологии постановлением Госдумы от 1996 года отнесена к деструктивным религиозным организациям (тоталитарной секте, деструктивному культу). При этом в июле 2011 года Минюст разъяснил, что «понятие «секта» в действующем (с 1997 года — Business FM) законодательстве РФ отсутствует». В отношении терминов «тоталитарная секта» и «деструктивный культ» в письме Минюста ничего не говорится. В 2012 году по решению Московского областного суда некоторые книги Хаббарда были включены в Федеральный список экстремистских материалов и запрещены к распространению на территории РФ.

----------


## Кузьмич

> а я поняла кстати- просто настроение хорошее я тоже без стеба написала-похоже?


Я обязательно попробую. Вот только кровадь сложу, чтобы... чтобы... не зацепиться, чтоли?..
Но - боюсь, честно. 
Боюсь потерять последний адекват - а если выгонят с работы, придется копать кирпичи за недорого... "Обленилися вконец, если выгонят - п-ц!"(С). Сансара, чо...

----------

Альбина (28.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> У вас есть постановление суда что именно безбожие стало причиной отказа в статусе, а не ....?


Я читал административный иск Минюста и присутствовал на суде. Постановление в полном объёме, с мотивировкой, ещё не написано. В любом случае об экстремизме, сектантстве и проч. там ничего не было и не будет.
О саентологии дискутировать не собираюсь. Дело не в том, деструктивная она или ещё какая, а в понятии религии, неопределённость которого позволяет начальникам делать что угодно по отношению к кому угодно.

----------

Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Это не так. Когда "чудеса" становятся чем-то,что призвано восхищать ум верующих и ввергать их в благоговейный ужас перед мощью/властью/силой, чем-то "сверхъестественным",чем не обладают простые смертные,а обладает что-то высшее,- тогда это религия (в классическом ее определении,которое привел Алик). Когда само понятие сверхъестественного отсутствует в принципе - тогда все естественно.


У традиционных буддистов свои страхи, не атеистические но религиозные. Это адские муки и дурные перерождения. Если у нас этого страха нет, то мы просто недобудисты эпохи кали-юги и НЭПа.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У традиционных буддистов свои страхи, не атеистические но религиозные. Это адские муки и дурные перерождения. Если у нас этого страха нет, то мы просто недобудисты эпохи кали-юги и НЭПа.


Может всёже, у тех традиционных - не страхи, а понимание.

А у нас страхи, что у них страхи  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Может всёже, у тех традиционных - не страхи, а понимание.
> 
> А у нас страхи, что у них страхи


Если я приведу с десяток буддийских цитат о страхе неблагоприятного перерождения, согласны будете в течении месяца все свои сообщения начинать со слов - Слава Отцу и Сыну и Святому Духу?
А так мне просто лень с вами спорить.

П.с-одну цитату я уже выше делал.

----------


## Максим&

> Может всёже, у тех традиционных - не страхи, а понимание.
> 
> А у нас страхи, что у них страхи


И да, конечно и у них этих страхов почти не осталось в 21 веке. Потому как они и сами уже не знают толком во что веруют, в Авичи или в Айфон 6.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если я приведу с десяток буддийских цитат о страхе неблагоприятного перерождения, согласны будете в течении месяца все свои сообщения начинать со слов - Слава Отцу и Сыну и Святому Духу?
> 
> П.с-одну цитату я уже выше делал.


Сделать цитату, не значит понимать смысл.

Какое там слово переведено русским страх. Полностью ли соответствует  смысл русского слова  страх , смыслу  заложенному в тексте. Того ли хотел автор, чтобы у нас страхи возникли. и т.п.

(п.с. читать могу и Отче Наш, только это всё равно будет направлено к Учителю)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И да, конечно и у них этих страхов почти не осталось в 21 веке. Потому как они и сами уже не знают толком во что веруют, в Авичи или в Айфон 6.


Веруют в причинно-следственную связь, возможность Освобождения\Просветления и Три Драгоценности.
Вот три объекта веры (шрадха) .

----------


## Максим&

> Сделать цитату, не значит понимать смысл.
> 
> Какое там слово переведено русским страх. Полностью ли соответствует  смысл русского слова  страх , смыслу  заложенному в тексте. Того ли хотел автор, чтобы у нас страхи возникли. и т.п.
> 
> (п.с. читать могу и Отче Наш, только это всё равно будет направлено к Учителю)


Скучно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Скучно.


Это внутри.

----------


## Максим&

> Это внутри.


Нате вам для затравки пару мест. А я пошёл спать:
Местопребывание мучеников неопределенных адов самое разнообразное, они обитают вокруг холодных и горячих адов, живут близ океанов, под землей и водой, на поверхности и т.д. Страдания 

Эти существа претерпевают бесчисленные страдания: их сжигают в огне, они дрожат и лопаются от холода, их разрубают на куски и пожирают, они испытывают удовольствия днем и страдания ночью и наоборот. Продолжительность жизни этих существ ада также неопределенна, что видно из описаний из gro-bzhin-skyesdge-'dun-bsrungs. Причины, приводящие к перерождению в этих адах, будут описаны ниже; однако нужно понимать, что в прошлом мы уже накопили многочисленные причины и если мы еще будем накапливать их, то нам нечему радоваться, поскольку между этой жизнью и адом — один только миг. Шантидэва сказал: и 

Накопив деяния, ведущие в ад, 
Разве можно жить теперь беззаботно. 
В "Письме Нагарджуны к царю" говорится: 
Поистине сердце, как камень, у них, зло творящих, — 
Не страшат никакие рассказы 
О безмерных страданиях ада, 
Хоть туда попадут, лишь только дышать перестанут. 
Только рассматривая ада картины, 
Слушая рассказы о нем, 
читая или вспоминая — 
*Можно в ужас повергнуться*; так что же такое — 
Испытать на себе созревание кармы дурной! 

Чже Цонкапы по поводу созерцания адов приводится цитата из «Послания к другу» Нагарджуны:
 «Тот злочинец, кто, услышав
О безмерных муках ада,
Отдаленного лишь гранью
Прекращения дыханья,
*Не страшится мук ста тысяч,
Тот имеет сердце – камень.*

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нате вам для затравки пару мест.... [/B]


Вы думаете другие не читали?
По этим текстам ещё и наставлений много даётся, чтоб не только читали, но и понимали. 

Одно дело бояться, другое понимать что к чему ведёт. 

Страх это одна из четырёх причин оставления Дхармы. В первых трёх томах Ламрима даются Учения для размышлений, постижений и зарождений нужной мотивации. Также там описана мера зарождения той или иной мотивации. Не о страхе речь идёт, а о осознанности, сознательности и искренности.

Понимаете о чём говорю?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А я пошёл спать:


Спокойной ночи!

п.с. возможно с утра это поможет Вам понять Ламрим https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGliDSzOSmU

и для затравки:
Шантидэва Бодхисаттвачарьяаватара  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk6Y5sQmKag

Нагарджуна Письмо к другу https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lazH...a93rigOKr6LBLl

----------


## Альбина

> Я обязательно попробую. Вот только кровадь сложу, чтобы... чтобы... не зацепиться, чтоли?..
> Но - боюсь, честно. 
> Боюсь потерять последний адекват - а если выгонят с работы, придется копать кирпичи за недорого... "Обленилися вконец, если выгонят - п-ц!"(С). Сансара, чо...


Ой,КУзьмич. Может тогда не надо? :Confused: 
А то у меня ведь прослеживается закономерность -чем больше оборотов вокруг оси в  невесомости ))) тем меньше желания работать и как следствие -финансовый кризис. Хотя есть хорошая новость -может нас тогда  в космонавты возьмут? А че? Непыльная работка - платят вроде немало,пенсия наверняка)) костюмчик стильный опять же,и запишут в историю..

----------


## Алик

> Очень здравый подход, мне нравится. 
> И вообще ведь в ясном уме все естественно и ничего сверх-? Не так ли?
> В ясном уме видны условия, благодаря которым возникает вера в чудеса, их особую роль, и потому нет нужды цепляться за такие убеждения.


Катц! Бросьте ясный ум в канаву!

----------

Монферран (28.11.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вряд ли. Глен Мулин достаточно компетентен для того, чтобы различать дхарму и религию, см. Official site of Glenn H. Mullin
> Ну и Геше Нгаванг Даргье тоже в этом вопросе разбирается.


Конечно, Дхарма и религия отличаются. Как минимум, это разные слова. И все нормально.
А дальше как обычно: чем компетентнее автор, тем более (менее) раскачивается лодка благости и консенсуса.

----------


## Кузьмич

> По смыслу это то же самое, что спорить, сепулька буддизм или не сепулька.


А Вы прочитайте еще раз Лема, например (извините). Вполне - сепулька!

----------

Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Катц! Бросьте ясный ум в канаву!


"У вас голова дракона, а хвост змеи" (c)



Однажды зимним днём, во время Йонг Менг Джонг Джин в Провиденс Дзен Центре Сунг Сан Соен-са отправился на прогулку с несколькими своими учениками. Накануне выпал снег.

Соен-са спросил одного ученика: "Какого цвета этот снег?"

Ученик ответил: "Белого".

Соен-са сказал: "Вы привязаны к цвету".

Ученик хлопнул в ладоши.

Соен-са сказал: "У вас голова дракона, а хвост змеи".

Затем он спросил другого ученика: "Какого цвета снег?"

Ученик сказал: "Вы уже понимаете".

Соен-са сказал: "Тогда скажите мне".

Ученик ответил: "Он белый".

Соен-са спросил: "Это истинно?"

Ученик ответил: "Не голодны ли вы?"

Соен-са сказал: "Скоро время ленча".

Другой ученик сказал: "Идите пить чай".

Соен-са сказал: "Я уже попил".

Ученик ударил Соен-са.

Соен-са закричал: "Ай! Ай!"

http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

----------

Алик (29.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Самый яркий пример - саентология. На днях Мосгорсуд решил их религиозное объединение ликвидировать. Основание: Минюст решил, что они не религия. Возможно такое именно потому, что чёткого определения в законе нет. Между прочим, Минюст решил так, потому что не нашёл у саентологов Бога. (Ехидно) Как с этим в буддизме обстоит?


А может потому, что книги Хаббарада признаны экстремистской литературой. Саентология, действительно, очень яркий пример) У Буддизма с этим все в порядке, с Богом имеется ввиду, а точнее с его отсутствием, одна из традиционных религий России)) Однако, по вашему случаю, в реальности, что я нашел, 




> Судья Михаил Казаков постановил, что деятельность этой организации не соответствует федеральному закону о свободе вероисповедания. В Минюсте также отмечали: *несмотря на то что в уставе организации указана только Москва, она действует и в Санкт-Петербурге*. Кроме того, добавили в ведомстве, *«саентология» зарегистрирована как товарный знак, права на который принадлежат Центру религиозной технологии в США.* Поэтому религиозной организацией Саентологическая церковь называться не имеет права. http://www.gazeta.ru/social/2015/11/23/7911137.shtml


Про Бога, как мы видим, ничего не сказано. Ну, давайте, сейчас еще Гербалайф откроет церковь. И все заверте... )) К тому же, это суд первой инстанции, до конца дело еще не доведено. Кстати, именно сайентологам (насколько я знаю) принадлежит заслуга либерализации закона о религ. организации. Они больше всего за него бились (больше никто). 

Может еще примеры? Это ведь наверняка вопиющий случай из ряда систематических нарушений прав верующих.

P.S. 



> Постановление в полном объёме, с мотивировкой, ещё не написано.


А, то есть, еще вообще никакой конкретной информации. Только ваши предположения.

----------

Максим& (28.11.2015), Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Самый яркий пример - саентология. На днях Мосгорсуд решил их религиозное объединение ликвидировать. Основание: Минюст решил, что они не религия. Возможно такое именно потому, что чёткого определения в законе нет. Между прочим, Минюст решил так, потому что не нашёл у саентологов Бога. (Ехидно) Как с этим в буддизме обстоит?


Минюст решил так, потому что саентологи - "пятая колонна". Религия "больших дядей" не очень интересует. Задачи другие... Как и у саентологов, похоже  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Кузьмич

> Бл..ть. Да как же взрослые дядьки  любят при...ться к словам. То от "религии" они писают кипятком, то "реанимация" вставленная для красного словца не нравится.
> Чувствую разницу. 
> Вы видели  традиционные зикры этнических тарикатов ( Дагестан, Иран, Ирак)? И сравните их с балетом Гурджиева. Блин, да я даже поспешил его в один ряд с джибириш Ошо поставить. Вот как раз у Гурджиева эти нью-эйдж.


Нравится мне слово "реанимация", мультики напоминает. Но не пойму, зачем сравнивать то, что Вы предлагаете.Гурджиев учил, чему учил, словей типа "ньюэйдж" не употреблял... Про учеников его не говорю.

А при...ся я к словам, потому, что сказанные ...ски слова - это просто ...деж. Слова - наше все! Даже если Вы станете буддой, только словами Вы сможете помочь посетителям форума.

...А как Вы предлагаете сравнить "традиционные "зикры этнических тарикатов" с балетом Гурджиева? И, не побоюсь спросить этого слова, зачем?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ой,КУзьмич. Может тогда не надо?
> А то у меня ведь прослеживается закономерность -чем больше оборотов вокруг оси в  невесомости ))) тем меньше желания работать и как следствие -финансовый кризис. Хотя есть хорошая новость -может нас тогда  в космонавты возьмут? А че? Непыльная работка - платят вроде немало,пенсия наверняка)) костюмчик стильный опять же,и запишут в историю..


Я на новой должности только полгода, еще не надоело. Даже желание не пропало  :Smilie: . Правда, работы привалило мне, а "звездочка на погон" - сыну замначальника отдела  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Коррупция, понимашь...


А в космонавты, пожалуй, уже не стоит.
Скоро будут отправлять на Марс. А далее - по Филипу Дику... Упустили мы момент! Теперь - сиди, и не дыши.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Катц! Бросьте ясный ум в канаву!


Таки сразу уже давно, ребе! А не помогает. Сразу вырастает еще более ясный!

----------

Алик (29.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я на новой должности только полгода, еще не надоело. Даже желание не пропало . Правда, работы привалило мне, а "звездочка на погон" - сыну замначальника отдела . Коррупция, понимашь...
> 
> 
> А в космонавты, пожалуй, уже не стоит.
> Скоро будут отправлять на Марс. А далее - по Филипу Дику... Упустили мы момент! Теперь - сиди, и не дыши.


Ой.Совсем я тут закружилась..... Не в курсе ни про Марс (не дышу) ни про новую должность (это хорошо), ни про коррупцию.(это плохо.).     

Отдайте Кузьмичевы звезды,у Вас они все равно потухнут, Жадные сЫны....

----------


## Aion

> А дальше как обычно: чем компетентнее автор, тем более (менее) раскачивается лодка благости и консенсуса.


Пусть раскачивается. 
Пустая ведь.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Gakusei

> А может потому, что книги Хаббарада признаны экстремистской литературой.


Нет, не по этому. Об этом в процессе не было ни слова.




> Про Бога, как мы видим, ничего не сказано.


Про Бога говорится в так называемом экспертном заключении, которое легло в основу административного иска.




> Ну, давайте, сейчас еще Гербалайф откроет церковь. И все заверте... ))


Вообще-то в интересах граждан, чтоб и Гербалайф был признан религией. Чтобы они знали, что имеют дело не просто с коммерческой организацией. Но это в сторону.




> Может еще примеры? Это ведь наверняка вопиющий случай из ряда систематических нарушений прав верующих


На одной конференции в Петербурге дама-религиовед рассказала, как помогла своими заключениями закрыть или не зарегистрировать пару буддийских организаций, которые не попали под её определение религии. Вообще подобных случаев немало. Вы можете сами попробовать. И по любимому вами экстремизму, это ведь тоже неизвестно что.




> А, то есть, еще вообще никакой конкретной информации. Только ваши предположения.


Я же написал, что был на процессе и читал процессуальные бумаги. Решение вынесено, мотивировочная часть скоро будет, но дело же не в ней, а в том, с чего всё началось. Собрались какие-то люди в Минюсте и решили, что такое-то учение не религия. И это было главным аргументом с их стороны. В том числе: "Кто-то зарегистрировал ваш символ как товарный знак - значит, вы не религия".

----------

Ho Shim (28.11.2015), Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Но тогда можно отменить все континентальное право, потому что оно опирается на такие аксиомы (Букву закона). Что такое порнография, проституция, мелкая бытовая сделка?

Да и вообще, в любом праве кто-то собирается и за кого-то решает. Довольно таки забавный институт  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Кузьмич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Дело не в размытости термина религия, а в том, что саентологи кому то помешали. Не было бы "цивилизованных" методов - сожгли бы их офис и все. Пока что у нас "право" - это приемлемая форма насилия.

----------


## Gakusei

> Но тогда можно отменить все континентальное право, потому что оно опирается на такие аксиомы (Букву закона). Что такое порнография, проституция, мелкая бытовая сделка?
> 
> Да и вообще, в любом праве кто-то собирается и за кого-то решает. Довольно таки забавный институт


Забавно, вы трактуете всё строго наоборот по отношению к тому смыслу, который я пытался выразить.  :Facepalm: 
Попробую ещё раз: если есть чёткое определение какого-то общественно значимого слова, это хорошо. Когда все знают, что оно значит, понятно, чего ожидать. Но дело в том, что у нас как раз нет такого определения ни в законах, ни в головах. Вы под религией понимаете одно, Shus другое, Ho Shim третье, Минюст четвёртое и так далее.
Тут надо либо всем принять какое-то одно определение, либо вообще забыть это слово. Иначе будут бессмысленные споры, конфликты и нарушения прав.

----------


## Aion

> Дело не в размытости термина религия, а в том, что саентологи кому то помешали.


В экспертном заключении перечисляются причины. Похоже, саентологи сами толком не понимают, религия это, философия или наука...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> На одной конференции в Петербурге дама-религиовед рассказала, как помогла своими заключениями закрыть или не зарегистрировать пару буддийских организаций, которые не попали под её определение религии. Вообще подобных случаев немало. Вы можете сами попробовать. И по любимому вами экстремизму, это ведь тоже неизвестно что.
> 
> Я же написал, что был на процессе и читал процессуальные бумаги. Решение вынесено, мотивировочная часть скоро будет, но дело же не в ней, а в том, с чего всё началось. Собрались какие-то люди в Минюсте и решили, что такое-то учение не религия. И это было главным аргументом с их стороны. В том числе: "Кто-то зарегистрировал ваш символ как товарный знак - значит, вы не религия".


Да, спасибо, как я понял, - то, что я выделил жирным, это комментарий. Интересно было бы посмотреть саму мотивировочную часть. Если какие-то люди собрались, решили и подали в суд в этом нет ничего плохого. Так и должны решаться споры. Вопрос получается не в определении слова _религия_, а в правовой культуре, качестве экспертизы. Так что, как вы рыбку не назовите, если проблемы с последними двумя пунктами, никуда она не поплывет.

С другой стороны я следил за другим ярким примером. Из моего родного города Томска, - Судебный процесс над «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть» Там все начиналось с липовой (или нелепой, так можно сказать) экспертизы. Получился просто образцовый процессуальный блокбастер. Из которого как раз видно, что если руководствоваться существующими определениями и следовать букве закона, то все вполне в порядке со словом _религия_.

P.S. Более того, у самих саентологов неоднократно получалось удачно отбиваться в суде.

----------

Максим& (28.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В экспертном заключении перечисляются причины. Похоже, саентологи сами толком не понимают, религия это, философия или наука...


надо было бы закрыть - их бы СЭС закрыло бы или Госпожнадзор.

----------


## Фил

> Забавно, вы трактуете всё строго наоборот по отношению к тому смыслу, который я пытался выразить. 
> Попробую ещё раз: если есть чёткое определение какого-то общественно значимого слова, это хорошо. Когда все знают, что оно значит, понятно, чего ожидать. Но дело в том, что у нас как раз нет такого определения ни в законах, ни в головах. Вы под религией понимаете одно, Shus другое, Ho Shim третье, Минюст четвёртое и так далее.
> Тут надо либо всем принять какое-то одно определение, либо вообще забыть это слово. Иначе будут бессмысленные споры, конфликты и нарушения прав.


а есть, интересно, хоть одно определение чего либо, не вызывающее разногласий и однозначно понимаемое всеми?

----------


## Aion

> надо было бы закрыть - их бы СЭС закрыло бы или Госпожнадзор.


Дык, секта ж, вроде, вредная. Вот и Джерри Армстронг, бывший личный секретарь Рона Хаббарда открытое письмо Путину об этом написал.

----------

Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> В экспертном заключении перечисляются причины. Похоже, саентологи сами толком не понимают, религия это, философия или наука...


А они сами себя представляют как когда удобно, то религией, то коммерческой организацией, то некоммерческой, общественной, медицинские услуги и т.д. Такие затейники) За это и отгребают постоянно во всех странах и континентах. Лучше уж юр. услуги открыли бы, с таким-то опытом))

----------

Aion (28.11.2015), Кеин (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> а есть, интересно, хоть одно определение чего либо, не вызывающее разногласий и однозначно понимаемое всеми?


Водка) Менделеев постарался))

----------

Aion (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015), Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> а есть, интересно, хоть одно определение чего либо, не вызывающее разногласий и однозначно понимаемое всеми?


Есть слова, которые по крайней мере для большинства людей и по крайней мере приблизительно имеют общий смысл. Есть слова, которые, хотя и не вполне всем ясны, в целом безразличны, не вызывают споров. Религия ни к тем, ни к другим не относится. Это просто образец вредоносного симулякра.

----------

Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Слава Будде Амиде что я не такой как прочие мракобесы! Я искатель, философ типа я !

----------

Кузьмич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> А они сами себя представляют как когда удобно, то религией, то коммерческой организацией, то некоммерческой, общественной, медицинские услуги и т.д. Такие затейники) За это и отгребают постоянно во всех странах и континентах.


Какие ж вы странные люди! Хоть бы вспомнили, с чего началось обсуждение, перечитали изначальный пост. Потом будете удивляться: "А нас-то за что!"

----------


## Кузьмич

> Водка) Менделеев постарался))


Забавно, но значение слова "водка" не раз менялось, а Менделеев вообще не причем.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Водка) Менделеев постарался))


Скорее всего, половина населения Земли, даже не знает этого слова )

----------

Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

Вопрос звучал так: а есть, интересно, хоть одно определение чего либо, _не вызывающее разногласий и однозначно понимаемое всеми_?




> Забавно, но значение слова "водка" не раз менялось, а Менделеев вообще не причем.


Меняться менялось, но сейчас-то оно однозначно. Менделеев не причем, но в памяти народной останется как Гарант©  :Big Grin: 




> Скорее всего, половина населения Земли, даже не знает этого слова )


Но все кто знают, понимают его однозначно )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Какие ж вы странные люди! Хоть бы вспомнили, с чего началось обсуждение, перечитали изначальный пост. Потом будете удивляться: "А нас-то за что!"


Этот пост пропустили? Изначально мы с вами говорили о том, что слово _религия_ все по разному понимают. Я считаю, что в этом нет никакой проблемы, люди по разному понимают _все_ слова. Главное, чтобы эта разница не доходила до критической.

----------

Кузьмич (29.11.2015), Фил (28.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Этот пост пропустили? Изначально мы с вами говорили о том, что слово _религия_ все по разному понимают. Я считаю, что в этом нет никакой проблемы, люди по разному понимают _все_ слова. Главное, чтобы эта разница не доходила до критической.


Ещё раз. Вы написали:



> А они сами себя представляют как когда удобно, то религией, то коммерческой организацией, то некоммерческой, общественной, медицинские услуги и т.д. Такие затейники) За это и отгребают постоянно во всех странах и континентах. Лучше уж юр. услуги открыли бы, с таким-то опытом))


Подставьте под "они" буддистов. Именно буддисты затейники больше всех. Именно они сами себя представляют то религией, то наукой, то философией, то ещё чем-нибудь. В этом смысле буддисты гораздо хуже саентологов и гораздо больше нарываются на репрессии со стороны нашего достославного начальства. То, что вы вменяете саентологам, гораздо больше относится к вам самим. А вы этого как будто не понимаете. Когда вашу общину разгонят, когда лично вам будет не у кого получать "окормление", лично вы сами будете в этом виноваты.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ещё раз. Вы написали:
> 
> Подставьте под "они" буддистов. Именно буддисты затейники больше всех. Именно они сами себя представляют то религией, то наукой, то философией, то ещё чем-нибудь. В этом смысле буддисты гораздо хуже саентологов и гораздо больше нарываются на репрессии со стороны нашего достославного начальства. То, что вы вменяете саентологам, гораздо больше относится к вам самим. А вы этого как будто не понимаете. Когда вашу общину разгонят, когда лично вам будет не у кого получать "окормление", лично вы сами будете в этом виноваты.


А! Вон оно про что. Но никто из буддистов не догадывается уходить от налогов (таких, правда, я тоже знавал, закрыли), заниматься сбором компромата, мошенничеством, деятельностью _несоответствующей зарегистрированной организационной форме_ (это главное, понимаете?) и т.д. Давайте и вправду, не будем про саентологов? У них рискованный бизнес, и так нелегко) А сект, соблюдающих уголовное законодательство у нас навалом. Даже вполне одиозных. Но в своем праве. Живут припеваючи. Административно не забивают, хотя желающие имеются.
С медицинскими услугами, правда, могут быть проблемы. Типа, нетрадиционной народной медицины. Но, с этим пошел процесс. Раньше был самопал, кто во что горазд.

----------

Aion (29.11.2015), Максим& (29.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> .....Именно буддисты затейники больше всех. Именно они сами себя представляют то религией, то наукой, то философией, то ещё чем-нибудь. В этом смысле буддисты гораздо хуже саентологов и гораздо больше нарываются на репрессии со стороны нашего достославного начальства....


Просмотрел закон и всякие комментарии. В законе само слова "религия" употребляется всего несколько раз в побочном контексте ("обучение религии" и пр.). Основное - религиозные организации.
Регистрировать всякие учения и духовные практики, которых несть числом, государство не обязывалось и не обещало (хотя есть более или менее соответствующая орг. форма) и под религией понимает нечто формализованное и структурированное. Поэтому от того, что кто-то называет себя буддистами ихним юристам ни холодно, ни жарко (как и от эльфов, солнцепоклонников и любых иных). Что делать всяким новообразованиям (в т.ч. и буддистским) вполне понятно: существовать долгие годы и доказывать, что ты "религиозная организация" в понимании государства. 

Вы же пытаетесь доказать, что государство обязано регистрировать некий клуб по духовным интересам лишь потому, что он буддистский (а всегда ли в традиционном смысле?). Ну и вероятно полагаете, что "учение" и "религия" - это синонимы.

Можно напомнить, что при возникновении буддизма между появлением учения, организацией общины и  признанием его государством тоже были определенные временные интервалы и происходили некоторые ключевые события.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Кузьмич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Вы же пытаетесь доказать, что государство обязано регистрировать некий клуб по духовным интересам лишь потому, что он буддистский (а всегда ли в традиционном смысле?). Ну и вероятно полагаете, что "учение" и "религия" - это синонимы.


Нет-нет, я не пытаюсь ничего такого доказать, что вы. И ничего я не полагаю насчёт синонимов. Я-то как раз считаю, что вообще надо забыть о слове религия, потому что неизвестно, что оно значит. А когда неизвестно, тогда и появляются основания для произвола и коррупции: вы будете годами доказывать неизвестно что известно кому, а потом опять доказывать, а потом опять. И какие-то люди сомнительных нравственных качеств будут решать, что там у вас с совестью и как вас надо именовать.

----------


## Aion

> Нет-нет, я не пытаюсь ничего такого доказать, что вы. И ничего я не полагаю насчёт синонимов. Я-то как раз считаю, что вообще надо забыть о слове религия, потому что неизвестно, что оно значит. А когда неизвестно, тогда и появляются основания для произвола и коррупции: вы будете годами доказывать неизвестно что известно кому, а потом опять доказывать, а потом опять. И какие-то люди сомнительных нравственных качеств будут решать, что там у вас с совестью и как вас надо именовать.


Ну как же неизвестно, когда известно, и Вы сами об этом говорите?  



> ...смысл слова понятен всем, только понимание каждого отличается от всех остальных.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну как же неизвестно, когда известно, и Вы сами об этом говорите?


Это вы типа веселитесь? Или и правда вам непонятно, что это одно и то же?

----------


## Shus

> Нет-нет, я не пытаюсь ничего такого доказать, что вы. И ничего я не полагаю насчёт синонимов. Я-то как раз считаю, что вообще надо забыть о слове религия, потому что неизвестно, что оно значит. А когда неизвестно, тогда и появляются основания для произвола и коррупции: вы будете годами доказывать неизвестно что известно кому, а потом опять доказывать, а потом опять. И какие-то люди сомнительных нравственных качеств будут решать, что там у вас с совестью и как вас надо именовать.


Так там (в Законе по крайней мере) и нет особого упора на "религию". Там ключевое слово "организация". М.б. термин "религиозная" обсуждается где-то на уровне профильных экспертных сообществ, но я так глубоко не копал.
Ну а "произвол и коррупцию" (интересно исламисты так же считают?) отменой термина "религия", КМК, не победишь, т.к. уйти таким образом от "организации" с формальными признаками и критериями все равно не удастся.

----------


## Gakusei

> Так там (в Законе по крайней мере) и нет особого упора на "религию". Там ключевое слово "организация". М.б. термин "религиозная" обсуждается где-то на уровне профильных экспертных сообществ, но я так глубоко не копал.
> Ну а "произвол и коррупцию" (интересно исламисты так же считают?) отменой термина "религия", КМК, не победишь, т.к. уйти таким образом от "организации" с формальными признаками и критериями все равно не удастся.


Гм... Вы действительно не понимаете, что в отличии религиозной организации от нерелигиозной ключевое слово - "религия"?
И что речь идёт не о победе над всей коррупцией, а только об устранении очередного для неё основания?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Нет-нет, я не пытаюсь ничего такого доказать, что вы. И ничего я не полагаю насчёт синонимов. Я-то как раз считаю, что вообще надо забыть о слове религия, потому что неизвестно, что оно значит. А когда неизвестно, тогда и появляются основания для произвола и коррупции: вы будете годами доказывать неизвестно что известно кому, а потом опять доказывать, а потом опять. И какие-то люди сомнительных нравственных качеств будут решать, что там у вас с совестью и как вас надо именовать.


Постойте. Это вам неизвестно что это такое. Если вы не знаете, что такое _религия_, или вас не устраивает общеупотребительное значение, не пользуйтесь этим словом. Зачем вам оно? Пусть пользуются те, кто знает. Пастафарианство, например. Или Миссионерская церковь копимизма
Государство регистрирует не _религию_ (религии складываются веками), а _религиозную организацию_. Которая должна вести деятельность соответственно закону. И все. И потом регулирует этот процесс. У религиозных организаций есть устав, обязанности, *права и преференции* которые она получает благодаря _характеру своей деятельности_. Если характер деятельности не соответствует заявленным, то она не должна ими пользоваться. Злоупотребления же, насколько я понял, носят характер как раз нарушения этого закона, недобросовестных/некачественных экспертиз и пр. Что имеет отношение не к закону, а к правоприменительной практике.

----------

Aion (29.11.2015), Shus (29.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Гм... Вы действительно не понимаете, что в отличии религиозной организации от нерелигиозной ключевое слово - "религия"? И что речь идёт не о победе над всей коррупцией, а только об устранении очередного для неё основания?


Я понимаю, что должен быть определенный порядок и его должно обеспечивать государство. Что у нас это делается тупо и коряво, особенно на начальных стадиях регулирования - ничуть не сомневаюсь.
Вы же, ратуя за некую религиозную свободу от произвола, забываете, что в одной очереди на регистрацию вместе с буддистами, эльфами и астральщиками сидят вполне конкретные исламисты и тоже клянут "произвол и коррупцию".

Ну а про бесконтрольное распространение психотехнических практик у меня свое отдельное мнение.

----------


## Gakusei

> Постойте. Это вам неизвестно что это такое. Если вы не знаете, что такое _религия_, или вас не устраивает общеупотребительное значение, не пользуйтесь этим словом. Зачем вам оно?


Мне оно не нужно, и вам оно не нужно - знаете почему? Потому что ни вы, ни я не знаем общеупотребительного значения. Знаете почему? Потому что его нет.

----------


## Gakusei

> Я понимаю, что должен быть определенный порядок и его должно обеспечивать государство. Что у нас это делается тупо и коряво, особенно на начальных стадиях регулирования - ничуть не сомневаюсь.
> Вы же, ратуя за некую религиозную свободу от произвола, забываете, что в одной очереди на регистрацию вместе с буддистами, эльфами и астральщиками сидят вполне конкретные исламисты и тоже клянут "произвол и коррупцию".
> 
> Ну а про бесконтрольное распространение психотехнических практик у меня свое отдельное мнение.


Как странно вы читаете мои сообщения. Это, увы, подрывает доверие ко всем вашим интерпретациям разных интересных текстов, а я этим очень дорожил  :Frown: 

Я ни за что такое не ратую. Пожалуйста, можете просто всё запретить и установить, что религией является только то, что лично установит государь. Тогда не будет бесконечных разбирательств "религия - не религия", превращающих всякий порядок в ничто.

----------

Shus (29.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ага: Царство моё не от мира сего.
> Христианство тоже не религия:-)
> 
> Да и за последнее столетие ННР не первый такой заявитель. "Вне религии" отметились уже и Кришнамурти, и Ауробиндо Гхош, и Ошо. Да наверно и Прабхупада о чем-то таком говорил, о только сознании Кришны.


Ну ладно, не нравится ННР, тогда вот вам "буддизм без религии" от Ургьена Тулку: ))))

Когда осознаёте сущность ума, не делайте с ней ничего. Позвольте ей быть такой, какая она есть; в тот миг, когда отвлеклись, напомните себе осознать вновь. Когда осознаёте её, оставьте её в естестве. Когда забываете, напоминайте себе. Это суть практики.

В результате такой интенсивной практики двойственное мышление будет постепенно ослабевать, а периоды неконцептуальной пробуждённости будут длиться всё дольше и дольше. Когда период этой неконцептуальной пробуждённости длится один час, вы достигли уровня архата. Когда она длится целый день, вы достигли уровня бодхисаттвы. Если она не прерывается ни днём, ни ночью, вы стали полностью просветлённым буддой. Нет ничего более драгоценного, чем это.

Когда вы действительно получили указующие наставления и осознали сущность ума, тренируйтесь, и просветление уже не за горами; оно в ваших руках. Напоминайте себе осознавать сущность ума как можно чаще. Если вы будете тренироваться таким образом, вы освободитесь, даже если проводите целые дни, просто наблюдая за пасущимся скотом. В обратном случае – даже *если вы знаете все слова Дхармы, но в реальности не переживаете сущностный смысл – вы продолжите блуждать в заблуждении, как только оставите эту жизнь. Это существенный момент.*

_Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче_

В сущности, то же самое, что предлагает ННР, только на уровне практических рекомендаций. А ежели кому-то это напоминает  Кришнамурти, и Ауробиндо - так это их проблемы.

Кстати, в дополнение к прежним разговорам, такой подход (или такая техника) возможен только на основании воззрения жентог Третьего поворота. Голимым квази-нагарджунизмом тут не обойтись.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Максим& (29.11.2015), Шенпен (29.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Это вы типа веселитесь? Или и правда вам непонятно, что это одно и то же?


Похоже, Вы просто не хотите признать, что  ситуация, когда  "понимание каждого отличается от всех остальных", нормальна. Более того, обратная ситуация просто смешна, см.:

----------

Ho Shim (29.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну ладно, не нравится ННР, тогда вот вам "буддизм без религии" от Ургьена Тулку: ))))
> 
> Когда осознаёте сущность ума, не делайте с ней ничего. Позвольте ей быть такой, какая она есть; в тот миг, когда отвлеклись, напомните себе осознать вновь. Когда осознаёте её, оставьте её в естестве. Когда забываете, напоминайте себе. Это суть практики.
> 
> В результате такой интенсивной практики двойственное мышление будет постепенно ослабевать, а периоды неконцептуальной пробуждённости будут длиться всё дольше и дольше. Когда период этой неконцептуальной пробуждённости длится один час, вы достигли уровня архата. Когда она длится целый день, вы достигли уровня бодхисаттвы. Если она не прерывается ни днём, ни ночью, вы стали полностью просветлённым буддой. Нет ничего более драгоценного, чем это.
> 
> Когда вы действительно получили указующие наставления и осознали сущность ума, тренируйтесь, и просветление уже не за горами; оно в ваших руках. Напоминайте себе осознавать сущность ума как можно чаще. Если вы будете тренироваться таким образом, вы освободитесь, даже если проводите целые дни, просто наблюдая за пасущимся скотом. В обратном случае – даже *если вы знаете все слова Дхармы, но в реальности не переживаете сущностный смысл – вы продолжите блуждать в заблуждении, как только оставите эту жизнь. Это существенный момент.*
> 
> _Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче_
> ...


Сергей, "буддизм" вне религии это Экхарт Толле потому что он говорит примерно то, что дзенцы или ваши дзогченовцы о состоянии  Недвойственности, только обычным евро-бюргерским языком. И все...больше у него ничего нет.
А в тибетском буддизме (традиционном , а не в кабинетно-европейском) помимо описанных вами состояний Такковости у учителей, есть ещё воз и маленькая тележка воззрений которые целиком вписываются в то, что называется религией. Это и карма, и ады, локи и духи, куча разных якшей и пишачей, оракулы и бардо, кундалини  и чакры ( я не знаю как они называются по тибетски, но они есть в нингме), сансара и нирвана, будды и Изначальный Ум, традия приемственности и ритуалы, амулеты и прочая, прочая, прочая.
Вы просто вырвали из цельного религиозно-культурного тибетского массива то, что вам импонирует, что не противоречит вашему интеллекту, а на остальное решили закрыть глаза. 
Вот из того же ННР где ясно видно что для него вера в духов нормальное дело:

Как правило, люди не верят в такие вещи, но, тем не менее, им приходится страдать от их последствий. Иногда мы говорим о враждебных энергиях, иногда о действиях некоторых классов существ. Например, последователи всех традиций: сакья, гелуг, ньингма и кагью — делают пуджи Махакале (тиб. Гонпо). Если спросить их, что они делают, они ответят: «Я делаю пуджу защитнику, дхармапале». Но некоторые делают пуджу, не зная в точности, что такое Махакала. И, долгое время делая пуджу, они затем спрашивают: «Махакала — это некая сила или существо?». На самом деле они не знают, что же они делают. Поэтому очень важно отчетливо это понимать.

Махакала — это не только сила; Махакала — существо, или некто, обладающий сознанием. Также махакала — это один из классов существ. Существа этого класса, называемые махакалами, очень энергичны и способны оказать свое вредоносное воздействие на любого. Чтобы обуздать этот класс махакал, Авалокитешвара, пробужденное существо, проявился во множестве обликов. По мнению последователей школы кагью, в особенности другпа-кагью, Чакрасамвара тоже проявился, чтобы подчинить этот класс существ.


Нет,нет..скажут естествознавцы-,это не религиозные представления, это научное видение мира. Вот ради таких естествознавцев всем тибецким тулку и ламам приходится опускать религиозный контекст-ибо перестанут же ходить на лекции если им про ады и ритуалы вызывания дождя рассказывать.
Щас кстати и многие православные священники протаптывают подобную дорожку. Про ад, муки вечные почти не говорят, разве в монастырях ещё, про мытарства и хождения по воде как то тоже тихо, все больше про агапэ и помощь ближнему.
Не, ну если вам нравится такой "причесанный" буддизм то дело ваше конечно. Давайте, придумайте ему классификацию. Как мы его будем называть например в словарях или учебниках.

----------

Shus (29.11.2015), Влад К (01.12.2015), Кузьмич (29.11.2015), Фил (29.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Похоже, Вы просто не хотите признать, что  ситуация, когда  "понимание каждого отличается от всех остальных", нормальна. Более того, обратная ситуация просто смешна


Кабы это было так, никто бы вообще не понимал, что вы пишете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати, в дополнение к прежним разговорам, такой подход (или такая техника) возможен только на основании воззрения жентог Третьего поворота. Голимым квази-нагарджунизмом тут не обойтись.


Всё больше прихожу к мысли, что суть воззрения _жен-тонг_ есть в основе всех традиций Учения Будды. По крайней мере _махамадхьямака_(великая-срединность) и _жен-тонг_(пустота\свобода от иного) довольно хорошо видны также в Тхераваде и Дзен )

Возможно квази-нагарджунизм, аннигилизм и т.п. - это просто временная крайность, возникшая на западе, при ещё не полной передаче Учений ?

----------

Сергей Хос (29.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Всё больше прихожу к мысли, что суть воззрения _жен-тонг_ есть в основе всех традиций Учения Будды. По крайней мере махамадхьямака(великая-срединность)  довольно хорошо видна также в Тхераваде и Дзен )
> Возможно квази-нагарджунизм, аннигилизм и т.п. - это просто временная крайность, возникшая на западе, при ещё не полной передаче Учений ?


«Две истины»
В ранних сутрах махаяны эта концепция отсутствует.
Впервые постулируется Нагарджуной в Муламадхьямака-карике (Mulamadhyamaka-karika, вероятная датировка – 2-3 в.в. н.э.) в виде комментария на беседу Будды с Каччяной из Каччаянаготта-сутты (Kaccayanagotta Sutta, Samyutta Nikaya 12.15, Samyuktagama 301).
«By and large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence and  non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.»

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вопрос звучал так: а есть, интересно, хоть одно определение чего либо, _не вызывающее разногласий и однозначно понимаемое всеми_?
> 
> Меняться менялось, но сейчас-то оно однозначно. Менделеев не причем, но в памяти народной останется как Гарант© 
> 
> Но все кто знают, понимают его однозначно )


Позвольте, позанудствую  :Smilie: ... Водка русская и, например, финская - разные напитки. Способ перегонки (ректификация или дистилляция), сырье (рожь и пшеница (если не врут :Smilie: ) или ячмень; а в Польше и Германии - картоха) - разные. Даже вкус отличен. 
  ...Ик! - отличен!  :Big Grin: 

Полагаться на "народную память" и прочие всяческие устои - не стоит. Сегодняшнее определение водки не вызывает разногласий, потому, что водка снимает все разногласия  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . (Сперва, по крайней мере  :Smilie: ).

----------

Ho Shim (30.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> «Две истины»
> В ранних сутрах махаяны эта концепция отсутствует.
> Впервые постулируется Нагарджуной в Муламадхьямака-карике (Mulamadhyamaka-karika, вероятная датировка – 2-3 в.в. н.э.) в виде комментария на беседу Будды с Каччяной из Каччаянаготта-сутты (Kaccayanagotta Sutta, Samyutta Nikaya 12.15, Samyuktagama 301).
> «By and large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence and  non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.»


С научно-исторической точки зрения возможно и верно, если не учитывать отсутствия точных датировок когда та или иная сутра была записана. Да и не все сутры , на которые опирался Нагарджуна, сохранились. Также наука не берёт во внимание устную передачу сутр.

Если взять Тхераваду, то есть взгляды _локко_ и _локкотара_(≈ мирские и надмирские). Также в Тхераваде говориться о двух смыслах (убха аттха)


Но вообще то я о махамадхьямаке (тиб. жен-тонг) в предыдущем сообщении написал   )

----------

Shus (29.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> С научно-исторической точки зрения возможно и верно, если не учитывать отсутствия точных датировок когда та или иная сутра была записана.


Вы отстали от жизни. :Big Grin:  (шутка). Сейчас ренессанс (после Конзе и др. в 60-70-х) исследования сутр ранней махаяны. Причем центр переместился в Японию.



> Да и не все сутры Сарвастивады, на которые опирался Нагарджуна, сохранились. Также наука не берёт во внимание устную передачу сутр.


Вроде как считается что "тот самый" Нагарджуна опирался на Канон своей традиции в основном, хотя многое в Канонах тех времен перекликалось. 
Устную берет.. Но к тому временем уже существовали письменные Каноны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы отстали от жизни. (шутка). Сейчас ренессанс (после Конзе и др. в 60-70-х) исследования сутр ранней махаяны. Причем центр переместился в Японию.


Навёрстываю упущенное  :Smilie: 
Насколько получается и  позволяет время. Насчёт деятельности нового  объединения буддийских учёных Японии слышал.




> Вроде как считается что "тот самый" Нагарджуна опирался на Канон своей традиции в основном, хотя многое в Канонах тех времен перекликалось.


Разве Нагарджуна  в Муламадхьямака-карике, опирается на сутры Махаяны, а не на Агамы Сарвастивады ?

----------


## Shus

> Разве Нагарджуна  в Муламадхьямака-карике, опирается на сутры Махаяны, а не на Агамы Сарвастивады ?


Нагарджуна (тот, который написал Ратнавали, 60, 70 и ММ) был монахом-махасангхиком (вроде как локоттаравада) из Андхры (Юго-Восточная Индия). Такая сейчас в целом общепринятая точка зрения. Следовательно он мог опираться только на библиотеку своего монастыря. Махасангхика - это одна из старых монастырских никай, у которой был собственный Канон, и с тем, что сейчас называют "Махаяной", она имеет определенную историческую связь. 
Махаяна - это позднее условное название некоторых "обновленческих" учений, возникших в начале тысячелетия в монастырях разных школ (в те времена слово "махаяна" было очень редким и употреблялось в разнообразных контекстах). 

Ну а ранние сутры Махаяны - это отдельная тема. Лично меня сильно впечатлила статья Л.Р. Ланкастера, написанная еще во времена Конзе, и  исследования гандхарской сутры на бересте С. Карашимы. Как говорится, "не так все однозначно". :Smilie: 

Наверное надо заканчивать, тема все-таки не об этом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Кабы это было так, никто бы вообще не понимал, что вы пишете.


Это крайность. Каждый понимает по-своему, Ваши же слова.

----------


## До

> за пределами религии.


Есть ли там пределы?




> не обусловлены двойственностью


Adverbialism.pdf

----------

Чагна Дордже (30.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> я, с одной стороны, не следую конкретному религиозному учению, а с другой – цитирую Будду Шакьямуни.
> Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии. 
> Впрочем, мы тоже существа ограниченные, поэтому зовем это религией, буддийской традицией и т.д. В нашей повседневной жизни мы также прибегаем к двойственным воззрениям, и потому, так или иначе, приходится пользоваться такими ограниченными категориями как «религия» или «традиция». Но, так или иначе, я стараюсь научить пониманию совершенно других вещей, лежащих за пределами двойственности. Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.
> Серьезное духовное учение предполагает настоящее знание, необходимое для понимания настоящей сути, а не организацию школ, традиций или религий. Именно поэтому я не ограничиваю учение Дзогчен рамками религии или политики (культуры).То, чему я учу, равно как и то, что я практикую, находится за пределами подобных ограничений.
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Мне кажется правильнее было б назвать вашу тему "Состояние ума вне культуры и религии".
Но как назвали так назвали, у меня другой вопрос. Вы переводили лекции Далай-ламы о Дзогчене. Там есть такое понятие - "вместерождённый изначальный  ум".
Мне тут стало непонятно - ум изначальный, но рожденный, да ещё и вместе с чем-то. Это как?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне кажется правильнее было б назвать вашу тему "Состояние ума вне культуры и религии".


возможно




> Но как назвали так назвали, у меня другой вопрос. Вы переводили лекции Далай-ламы о Дзогчене. Там есть такое понятие - "вместерождённый изначальный  ум".


lhan cig skyes pa'i ye shes, sahaja jnana



> Мне тут стало непонятно - ум изначальный, но рожденный, да ещё и вместе с чем-то. Это как?


Вместерожденный (lhan cig skyes pa) - потому что возникает заново вместе с каждым моментом времени.
Изначальный (ye [shes]) - потому что не имеет предшествующей причины (и в этом смысле самосущий)))).

----------


## Фил

Аллах Акбар!

----------


## Нико

> возможно
> 
> lhan cig skyes pa'i ye shes, sahaja jnana
> Вместерожденный (lhan cig skyes pa) - потому что возникает заново вместе с каждым моментом времени.
> Изначальный (ye [shes]) - потому что не имеет предшествующей причины (и в этом смысле самосущий)))).


Вот интересно, почему же тогда всё же просветление обретается постижением пустоты этого самого ума?))) Чем он отличается в этом плане от "ясного света по сути"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если придерживаться взгляда Махамудры:

_Вместерождённый_, так как не существует вне - пространства(пустоты) и осознавания(ясного света)

_Изначальный_, так как - никогда не возникал.

----------

Нико (30.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Аллах Акбар!


Осттрожней там с этим. Учитывая накаляющуюся полит.обстановку к вам может постучаться ФСБ как агенту ИГ.

----------


## Максим&

> возможно
> 
> lhan cig skyes pa'i ye shes, sahaja jnana
> Вместерожденный (lhan cig skyes pa) - потому что возникает заново вместе с каждым моментом времени.
> Изначальный (ye [shes]) - потому что не имеет предшествующей причины (и в этом смысле самосущий)))).


Изначальный и не имеющий причины-мне представляется непрерывным и в самом себе статичным.
Но если он начинает с каждым моментом времени возникать заново, рождаться, то где же тут изначальность, получается он то рождается то исчезает.

----------


## Фил

> Осттрожней там с этим. Учитывая накаляющуюся полит.обстановку к вам может постучаться ФСБ как агенту ИГ.


тьфу, попутал...
Атман Акбар!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2015), Максим& (30.11.2015), Ню ра (01.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2015), Юй Кан (30.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Изначальный и не имеющий причины-мне представляется непрерывным и в самом себе статичным.
> Но если он начинает с каждым моментом времени возникать заново, рождаться, то где же тут изначальность, получается он то рождается то исчезает.


"Изначальность" и "независимость от причин и условий" не подразумевает статичность и постоянство. В этом плане ум, т.е. "вместерождённое изначальное осознавание" (ye shes), изменчив, и никаким атманом его назвать, разумеется, нельзя. ) 

Впрочем, мы ходим по кругу.

----------

Фил (30.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> "Изначальность" и "независимость от причин и условий" не подразумевает статичность и постоянство. В этом плане ум, т.е. "вместерождённое изначальное осознавание" (ye shes), изменчив, и никаким атманом его назвать, разумеется, нельзя. ) 
> 
> Впрочем, мы ходим по кругу.


Но так ведь хочется за что-то зацепиться, за гвоздик, в этой "страшной пустоте"

----------

Нико (30.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> "Изначальность" и "независимость от причин и условий" не подразумевает статичность и постоянство. В этом плане ум, т.е. "вместерождённое изначальное осознавание" (ye shes), изменчив, и никаким атманом его назвать, разумеется, нельзя. ) 
> 
> Впрочем, мы ходим по кругу.


Ну как же. Если ум то и дело то возникает, то исчезает, то это уже не тот самый ум что был миг назад, а иной родившийся. Но если его не было секунду назад и вдруг он появился, значит он либо чем-то обусловлен, либо эти мгновения "рождения" и "смерти" связаны чем-то более постоянным и неизменным выходящим за пределы времён, в своей основе неизменным, а значит без всяких колебаний. И разумеется это можно назвать хоть как, даже Атманом.

----------


## Максим&

> Но так ведь хочется за что-то зацепиться, за гвоздик, в этой "страшной пустоте"


Пустота страшна может быть только для прасангиков. Для остальных этот вид страха просто отсутствует. Это также как для вас Бог. Ну есть там или нет, чего бояться, если конечно оно само не проявиться. А придумывать себе пустоту, чтоб потом придумывать метод избавления от страха это не для меня:-)

----------


## Shus

> "Изначальность" и "независимость от причин и условий" не подразумевает статичность и постоянство. В этом плане ум, т.е. "вместерождённое изначальное осознавание" (ye shes), изменчив, и никаким атманом его назвать, разумеется, нельзя. ) 
> Впрочем, мы ходим по кругу.


Сутра Лотоса намного старше Вас и Ваших идей:

Для того, чтобы привести живых существ к освобождению | [Я] с помощью
уловок выявлял нирвану, | Но на самом деле не исчезал, | А вечно
пребывал здесь | И проповедовал Дхарму. | Хотя я вечно пребываю
здесь, | С помощью силы божественных "проникновений" | [Я] делаю
себя невидимым для живых существ | C перевернутым [сознанием], |
Хотя [я всегда] рядом. | [Живые] существа, увидев мое исчезновение, |
Широко делают подношения шарире. | [Они] все охвачены желанием |
И пробуждают в [своих] сердцах надужду. | Если живые существа
обретут веру и смирение, | Станут простыми, искренними в мыслях | И
[все], как один, возжелав увидеть Будду, | Ради этого не пожалеют тела
и жизни, | Тогда я вместе с монахами появлюсь | На горе Священного
Орла | И скажу всем живым существам, | Что вечно пребываю здесь ....
И т.д. и т.п.
Эти воззрения об изначальной и извечной природе Будды старше сами знаете чего более чем на тысячу лет. Школа (в нее входили несколько направлений) называлась махасангхика. И одним из ее выдающихся мыслителей был Нагарджуна.

----------

Максим& (30.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Изначальный и не имеющий причины-мне представляется непрерывным и в самом себе статичным.
> Но если он начинает с каждым моментом времени возникать заново, рождаться, то где же тут изначальность, получается он то рождается то исчезает.


Это так оно видится с позиции сансарного наблюдателя.
Точнее, с позиции такого суждения, в котором имплицитно содержится идея линейности времени, текущего из прошлого в будущее через настоящее.
А "изначальный ум" пребывает в невремннОм нирваническом "четвертом времени", и в истинном смысле не рождается и не исчезает (как и положено настоящему недвойственному атману)))) (в точном соответствии с апориями Нагарджуны, которые квази-нагарджунисты опошляют, сводя их к "ничевойности" и обосновывая ими свою ментальную трусость).
Все это конечно с позиции чисто спекулятивной философии выглядит как пустая софистика, но в некоторых школах сев. буддизма именно на таком воззрении строится практика, и без него там - никуда.

----------

Максим& (30.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пустота страшна может быть только для прасангиков. Для остальных этот вид страха просто отсутствует. Это также как для вас Бог. Ну есть там или нет, чего бояться, если конечно оно само не проявиться. А придумывать себе пустоту, чтоб потом придумывать метод избавления от страха это не для меня:-)


А что "для вас"?)))

----------


## Максим&

> Это так оно видится с позиции сансарного наблюдателя.
> Точнее, с позиции такого суждения, в котором имплицитно содержится идея линейности времени, текущего из прошлого в будущее через настоящее.
> А "изначальный ум" пребывает в невремннОм нирваническом "четвертом времени", и в истинном смысле не рождается и не исчезает (как и положено настоящему недвойственному атману)))) (в точном соответствии с апориями Нагарджуны, которые квази-нагарджунисты опошляют, сводя их к "ничевойности" и обосновывая ими свою ментальную трусость).
> Все это конечно с позиции чисто спекулятивной философии выглядит как пустая софистика, но в некоторых школах сев. буддизма именно на таком воззрении строится практика, и без него там - никуда.


Так я и говорю, раз не рождается и не умерает, то о нем и сказать наверно ничо нельзя, раз он в ином измерении. А вместорожденный это как бы проявление его энергии в сансарическом мире. Так наверно?

----------


## Максим&

> А что "для вас"?)))


Карты,деньги,два ствола:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Сутра Лотоса намного старше Вас и Ваших идей:
> 
> Для того, чтобы привести живых существ к освобождению | [Я] с помощью
> уловок выявлял нирвану, | Но на самом деле не исчезал, | А вечно
> пребывал здесь | И проповедовал Дхарму. | Хотя я вечно пребываю
> здесь, | С помощью силы божественных "проникновений" | [Я] делаю
> себя невидимым для живых существ | C перевернутым [сознанием], |
> Хотя [я всегда] рядом. | [Живые] существа, увидев мое исчезновение, |
> Широко делают подношения шарире. | [Они] все охвачены желанием |
> ...


Воистину, ибо сказано:
Я ближе к тебе, чем ты сам к себе. Я ближе к тебе, чем твоя шейная вена.
Сура 50:16.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так я и говорю, раз не рождается и не умерает, то о нем и *сказать наверно ничо нельзя*, раз он в ином измерении.


Как и о любом результате прямого восприятия, например, о сладости сахара - она не описуема *сама по себе*.
Но можно указать, где искать: "Сахар в шкафу на третьей полке".

----------


## Максим&

> которые квази-нагарджунисты опошляют, сводя их к "ничевойности" и обосновывая ими свою ментальную трусость).


"Если кто будет еретическое писание их у себя держать, и волхованию его веровать, со всеми еретиками да будет проклят, а книги те на голове его сжечь."
Кормчая,1284г.

----------


## Фил

"Ментальная трусость" - это отсутствие воображения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если рассматривать нерождённого переживающего, как отдельного от переживания и переживаемого, то это нечто иное, как - авидья (маригпа). 
Поэтому о нём о говориться: Если это сверкающее осознание, которое называют умом, рассматривать как сущее, то оно не существует.(с)  

Ум это не вещь, не элемент, не сущность, не самость.  Он - пуст\свободен от всего иного, кроме собственной природы. 
Если рассмотреть природу Ума, то это нераздельность переживающего\переживания\переживаемого ; пустоты\ясности\активности ; пространства\осознания\радости. 

Если Атман это Я, то тогда уже есть разделение на Я и на то чем это Я не является, отсюда привязанность и отвержение, а дальше и все остальные загрязнения. Такой Атман будет только корнем самсары. 

Тогда, как природа Ума - шире, глубже и всеохватывающей: есть корень и самсары и нирваны. 
Если рассмотреть как источник, то сансара и нирвана, и все разнообразие блаженства и страдания возникли из него(с)

----------

Ню ра (01.12.2015), Фил (30.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Мннтальная трусость" - это отсутствие воображения.


ྻНет, неправильно.Это, скорее, отсутствие целенаправленности и стойкости в своих взглядах на жизнь и на освобождение.

----------

Фил (30.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> ྻНет, неправильно.Это, скорее, отсутствие целенаправленности и стойкости в своих взглядах на жизнь и на освобождение.


Тут Вы правы. У меня это был ответ Хосу и его трактовке ментальной трусости. Бог с ними, с "квази-нагарджунистами", но у него ментальная отвага - это безграничная фантазия. Ну а вот у меня такого богатого воображения нету, а выбрать из чужих фантазий - не могу, все одинаково прекрасны  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Тут Вы правы. У меня это был ответ Хосу и его трактовке ментальной трусости. Бог с ними, с "квази-нагарджунистами", но у него ментальная отвага - это безграничная фантазия. Ну а вот у меня такого богатого воображения нету, а выбрать из чужих фантазий - не могу, все одинаково прекрасны


Хос "впадает в прелесть при переводах". И не только он один. Но замечу, что собственные взгляды надо всё же иметь и отстаивать.

----------

Фил (30.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> про отличие сфер


"Сферы" ни чем не отличаются, отличается *воззрение*.
Именно поэтому учителя дзогчена (и ДЛЛ вслед за ними) говорят, что без воззрения жентонг Третьего поворота невозможна реализация окончательной цели махаяны, абхиджня.
По крайней мере так я это понимаю.

----------


## Нико

> "Сферы" ни чем не отличаются, отличается *воззрение*.
> Именно поэтому учителя дзогчена (и ДЛЛ вслед за ними) говорят, что без воззрения жентонг Третьего поворота невозможна реализация окончательной цели махаяны, абхиджня.
> По крайней мере так я это понимаю.


Рангтонговцы вполне себе обходились.  Так я себе это понимаю из учений ЕСДЛ.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Рангтонговцы вполне себе обходились.  Так я себе это понимаю из учений ЕСДЛ.)


как всегда, споришь с очевидными вещами

...and *recognizing the emptiness that is merely the negation of true existence*. When we meditate on this, it functions as the antidote to the perception of things as real and can help us overcome this clinging to reality.
Yet *meditation on just this emptiness alone cannot bring us the ultimate fruition of omniscience*. To attain that, we need to cultivate “emptiness endowed with all the supreme attributes.”

Однако медитация, объектом которой является *одна лишь такая пустота (рангтонг), не может приблизить нас к подлинному плоду*, обретению всеведения. Для его достижения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами» (жентонг).

_Dalai Lama XIV_
Mind in comfort and ease: the vision of enlightenment in the great perfection

----------

Aion (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Почему Вы приравняли "отрицание существования" и "рангтонг" ?!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> как всегда, споришь с очевидными вещами
> 
> ...and *recognizing the emptiness that is merely the negation of true existence*. When we meditate on this, it functions as the antidote to the perceptio
> 
> n of things as real and can help us overcome this clinging to reality.
> Yet *meditation on just this emptiness alone cannot bring us the ultimate fruition of omniscience*. To attain that, we need to cultivate “emptiness endowed with all the supreme attributes.”
> 
> Однако медитация, объектом которой является *одна лишь такая пустота (рангтонг), не может приблизить нас к подлинному плоду*, обретению всеведения. Для его достижения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами» (жентонг).
> 
> ...


Перевод какой-то странный, текс-текс)))....Имею в виду это:

*..and recognizing the emptiness that is merely the negation of true existence*

Во-первых, простое отрицание *истинного существования* - это объект отрицания в читтаматре или в сватантрике, например. В прасангике (рангтонг) объект отрицания - самобытие (inherent existence), а не true existence. Правда, прасангики не проводят между всеми этими видами объективного бытия разницы, но только они.

----------

Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> как всегда, споришь с очевидными вещами
> 
> ...and *recognizing the emptiness that is merely the negation of true existence*. When we meditate on this, it functions as the antidote to the perception of things as real and can help us overcome this clinging to reality.
> Yet *meditation on just this emptiness alone cannot bring us the ultimate fruition of omniscience*. To attain that, we need to cultivate “emptiness endowed with all the supreme attributes.”
> 
> Однако медитация, объектом которой является *одна лишь такая пустота (рангтонг), не может приблизить нас к подлинному плоду*, обретению всеведения. Для его достижения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами» (жентонг).
> 
> _Dalai Lama XIV_
> Mind in comfort and ease: the vision of enlightenment in the great perfection


Судя по тексту, говориться о двух аспектах постижения _шуньяты_, причём первый не отрицается\отбрасывается, а является противоядием против одной стороны крайности. 
Таким образом второй, является противоядием против другой крайности.

Если оставить лишь второй, то будет - оставление взгляда _махамадхьямаки_(великой-срединности), уход в крайность.

Ктому же противопоставление жентонг\рангтонг - дуалистично.

----------

Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Рангтонг - от крайности этернализма, не являясь при этом нигилизмом.
Жентонг - от крайности нигилизмА, не являясь при это этернализмом.

"Разные возможности/способности" - имеются  в виду врожденные склонности. Кому то необходимо в большей мере одно, кому-то другое. Кому то одинаково и то и другое. А кому-то ничего не надо, у него и так воззрение корректное.

Вам, Сергей Хос, как раз необходимо больше уделить внимания рангтонгу, при Вашей склонности к этернализму.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вам, Сергей Хос, как раз необходимо больше уделить внимания рангтонгу, при Вашей склонности к этернализму.


А вам иногда петь "Харе Кришна":-)

----------

Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А вам иногда петь "Харе Кришна":-)


А я иногда, кстати, и пою!  :Smilie:   :Kiss: 
Рам Дас, что ли, привязчивый мотивчик придумал, по моему его я и пою. Или Кришна Дас, фиг их разберет этих киртанщиков.

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему Вы приравняли "отрицание существования" и "рангтонг" ?!


Потому что это определение данного воззрения: "merely the negation of true existence".
merely the negation = неаффирмативный негатив, "простое отрицание" (rnam bcad tsam; vyavacchedamatra), не предполагающее взамен никакого утверждения.




> Рангтонг - от крайности этернализма, не являясь при этом нигилизмом.
> Жентонг - от крайности нигилизмА, не являясь при это этернализмом.


Вы путатете.
Согласно воззрению рангтонгпа, жентонг к избавлению от крайности нигилизма не имеет никакого отношения. Там это по-разному может трактоваться, но в любом случае не так, как вы сказали.

----------


## Фил

> Потому что это определение данного воззрения: "merely the negation of true existence".
> merely the negation = неаффирмативный негатив, "простое отрицание" (rnam bcad tsam; vyavacchedamatra), не предполагающее взамен никакого утверждения.


 Я читаю "merely the negation of true existence". и понимаю это как "только лишь отрицание истинного существования".
Но в том-то и дело, что рангтонг это гораздо больше чем "только лишь отрицание", это также "отрицание отрицания".




> Вы путатете.
> Согласно воззрению рангтонгпа, жентонг к избавлению от крайности нигилизма не имеет никакого отношения. Там это по-разному может трактоваться, но в любом случае не так, как вы сказали.


 Почему? А как это еще может трактоваться?

----------

Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перевод какой-то странный, текс-текс)))....Имею в виду это:
> *..and recognizing the emptiness that is merely the negation of true existence*


Думаешь, тебе удалось бы точнее перевести на англ. то, что говорит Далай-лама, чем это сделали Matthieu Ricard, Richard Barron? Тогда странно, что ты еще не его личный переводчик, возможность у тебя была за столько времени проживания в Дхасе. ))




> Во-первых, простое отрицание *истинного существования* - это объект отрицания в читтаматре


 в читтаматре не отрицается истинное существование ума, но это отдельная тема, здесь не л читтаматре речь




> В прасангике (рангтонг) объект отрицания - самобытие (inherent existence), *а не* true existence. Правда, *прасангики не проводят* между всеми этими видами объективного бытия *разницы*


Как они могут выбирать одно из двух, если это для них синонимы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему? А как это еще может трактоваться?


Целых два варианта есть:
1. От крайности нигилизма избавляет неаналитическое признание простого существования воспринимаемых объектов, подобных иллюзии.
2. От крайности нигилизма избавляет воззрение зависимого возникновения, то есть сама пустота (но это особое воззрение гелуг, у них все не как у людей))).
Но в любом случае жентонг тут совершенно не причем.

----------


## Фил

> Целых два варианта есть:
> 1. От крайности нигилизма избавляет неаналитическое признание простого существования воспринимаемых объектов, подобных иллюзии.
> 2. От крайности нигилизма избавляет воззрение зависимого возникновения, то есть сама пустота (но это особое воззрение гелуг, у них все не как у людей))).
> Но в любом случае жентонг тут совершенно не причем.


Можно и так. 
А чем плох для этого жентонг?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Думаешь, тебе удалось бы точнее перевести на англ. то, что говорит Далай-лама, чем это сделали Matthieu Ricard, Richard Barron? Тогда странно, что ты еще не его личный переводчик, возможность у тебя была за столько времени проживания в Дхасе. ))


Я имела в виду твой перевод))))):




> Однако медитация, объектом которой является одна лишь такая пустота (рангтонг), не может приблизить нас к подлинному плоду,


В тексте на английском, который ты процитировал, имеется в виду другое. А именно: медитация лишь на отсутствие истинного бытия).




> в читтаматре не отрицается истинное существование ума, но это отдельная тема, здесь не л читтаматре речь


Да, там отрицается истинное существование всего, кроме ума).




> Как они могут выбирать одно из двух, если это для них синонимы?


Не они выбирают, а те, кто анализирует уровни понимания пустоты в разных философских школах...

----------

Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Я читаю "merely the negation of true existence". и понимаю это как "только лишь отрицание истинного существования".


Вот и Фил о том же тут))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно и так. 
> А чем плох для этого жентонг?


Для чего "этого"? )))
Те объекты, о которых в жентонг говорится как о пустых-от-иного не имеют никакого отношения ни к первому (воспринимаемое, подобное иллюзии) ни ко второму (зависимое возникновение) типам. Потому что, к примеру, дхармакая не воспринимается органами чувств (первый тип) и не возникает зависимо (второй тип).
Вы никак не можете понять, что жентонг - это вообще про другое.

----------

Tong Po (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что, к примеру, дхармакая не воспринимается органами чувств (первый тип) и не возникает зависимо (второй тип).


Хос, тогда объясни, каким образом УЯС преобразуется в Дхармакаю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, тогда объясни, каким образом УЯС преобразуется в Дхармакаю.


Он и есть Дхармакая, там нечего преобразовывать. В этом и состоит смысл недеяния (ma bcos pa), один из главных принципов дзогчена. А трансформация - метод тантры, для тех, кто не в силах этого понять.
))))

----------


## Нико

> Он и есть Дхармакая, там нечего преобразовывать. В этом и состоит смысл недеяния (ma bcos pa), один из главных принципов дзогчена. А трансформация - метод тантры, для тех, кто не в силах этого понять.
> ))))


Ой-ой-ой! Ты что не в курсе, что в ньингма к дзогчен относят далеко не только ати-йогу?))))

И это вот "мы все уже будды, только пока этого не узнаём" изрядно надоело. "Мир полон маленьких нирван", etc. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ой-ой-ой! Ты что не в курсе, что в ньингма к дзогчен относят далеко не только ати-йогу?))))


Ой-ой-ой! Кто ж тебе такое рассказал? Вот, к примеру, Далай-лама считает, что:

В традиции Ньингма принята следующая последовательность девяти колесниц: колесницы (1) шравак. (2) пратьекабудд и (3) бодхисаттв; три внешние тантры (4) крия, (5) упа и (6) йога-тантры; и три внутренние тантры (7) махайога, (8) ануйога и (9) атийога. Первые восемь колесниц, до ануйоги включительно, представляют обой системы, основывающиеся на обычном уме. Говорится, что они используют обыденный ум в качестве пути. *Девятая колесница, атийога, которая соответствует дзогпаченпо*, использует в качестве пути изначальную мудрость.
Далее, хоть мы и говорим, что первые восемь колесниц представляют собой системы, основанные на обычном уме, седьмая и восьмая колесницы, – махайога и ануйога, – на самом деле тоже используют в своих подходах врожденный ум ясного света. *Однако они делают это опосредованно*, используя для проявления ясного света различные техники, такие как йога божеств на стадии зарождения или же [на уровне завершения] йогу каналов энергий-ветров и сущностных субстанций-тигле.
...
Фактически, все методы высших йога-тантр традиции новых переводов следуют одним и тем же принципам. *Согласно всем этим подходам основополагающий врожденный ум ясного света используется в качестве пути, но техники, прменяемые для того, чтобы этот изначальный ум проявился, основываются на обычном грубом уме. В дзогчене же, напротив, не используется ничего кроме врожденного ума ясного света, который присутствует вплоть до самого обретения состояния будды. Там вовсе не используется грубый и преходящий уровень обыденного ума.*

_Dalai Lama XIV_
Mind in comfort and ease: the vision of enlightenment in the great perfection

То есть ньингмапиский дзогчен примерно соответствует сармапинской ануттара-йоге, но все равно отличается от нее по методу.
И по воззрению, кстати, тоже: *воззрение сармапинской ануттрайогатантры не восходит выше ньингмапинской ануйоги*, как видишь, это прямо следует из сказанного Далай-ламой. ))))




> И это вот "мы все уже будды, только пока этого не узнаём" изрядно надоело. "Мир полон маленьких нирван", etc. )


Ну что тут скажешь. Каждый сам выбирает себе свой потолок воззрения (выше которого ему не прыгнуть))))

----------


## Нико

> Ну что тут скажешь. Каждый сам выбирает свой потолок воззрения (дальше которого ему не прыгнуть))))


[/QUOTE]

Как это ты перевёл старину Фицджеральда: "в золотом колпаке попрыгунчик?"))) Наверное, это про тебя и было).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как это ты перевёл старину Фицджеральда: "в золотом колпаке попрыгунчик?"))) Наверное, это про тебя и было).


Ну конечно, когда по содержанию ответить нечего, остается лишь юморить.

----------


## Нико

> Ну конечно, когда по содержанию ответить нечего, остается лишь юморить.


Мне есть что ответить по содержанию, кстати, я от ЕСДЛ многократно устные наставления про это слышала... И мнения ньингмапинцев вот тоже знаю уже чють-чють... Только нужно всё как-то обобщить и попытаться прийти к единому знаменателю, что, как я уже давно поняла, в буддизме практически нереально.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне есть что ответить по содержанию, кстати, я от ЕСДЛ многократно устные наставления про это слышала...


То есть разъяснение от ДЛЛ о соотношении колесниц и их методов, которое я привел выше, расходится с его же разъяснениями, которые ты "многократно слышала в качестве устных наставлений"?
Нет слов...

----------


## Максим&

> я от ЕСДЛ многократно устные наставления про это слышала... .


После этого я думаю, уже и крыть нечем, ибо...

Ибо я от Самого Господа принял то, что и вам передал.
( 1 Коринф 11: 23)

----------


## Нико

> После этого я думаю, уже и крыть нечем, ибо...
> 
> Ибо я от Самого Господа принял то, что и вам передал.
> ( 1 Коринф 11: 23)


Максим, вот всем вы хороши, токо зачем стоко цитат из Библии нашей любимой?)

----------


## Нико

> То есть разъяснение от ДЛЛ о соотношении колесниц и их методов, которое я привел выше, расходится с его же разъяснениями, которые ты "многократно слышала в качестве устных наставлений"?
> Нет слов...


Да, то, что я слышала устно, ну никак не отрицает рангтонг. Вот и сижу дивлюся тут, вас читаючи)))). Может, Метью Рикар подкачал-таки?)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, то, что я слышала устно, ну никак не отрицает рангтонг. Вот и сижу дивлюся тут, вас читаючи)))). Может, Метью Рикар подкачал-таки?)))


Думаю, все же вероятнее, что это, как говорится, Evam mayā śrutam ekasmin (Так уж Майя услыхала однажды, что тут поделаешь)))))

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, все же вероятнее, что это, как говорится, Evam mayā śrutam ekasmin (Так уж Майя услыхала однажды, что тут поделаешь)))))


Т.е. некая Майя услышала и перевела всё неверно, да?)))

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, вот всем вы хороши, токо зачем стоко цитат из Библии нашей любимой?)


Потому как пустотный ум не обусловлен ничем, ибо...
Нет уже Иудея, ни язычника; нет раба, ни свободного; нет мужеского пола, ни женского 
Послание к Галатам 3:28

Это значит что в Дхармакае все реки сливаются, и цитируете вы Библию или Трипитаку-не важно, главное чтоб вкус один был-вкус Освобождения.
Но если вас коробит, воспринимайте это как афоризмы, где емко и эстетично выражена основная мысль.
Как сказал Махатма Прутков-Зри в корень:-) 
Ведь согласитесь, если перефразировать слова Павла, то получится что вам сам Авалокитешвара дал устные наставления ( и не единожды), и Хосу ли в таком случае с вами бодаться:-)

----------


## Нико

> Потому как пустотный ум не обусловлен ничем, ибо...
> Нет уже Иудея, ни язычника; нет раба, ни свободного; нет мужеского пола, ни женского 
> Послание к Галатам 3:28
> 
> Это значит что в Дхармакае все реки сливаются, и цитируете вы Библию или Трипитаку-не важно, главное чтоб вкус один был-вкус Освобождения.
> Но если вас коробит, воспринимайте это как афоризмы, где емко и эстетично выражена основная мысль.
> Как сказал Махатма Прутков-Зри в корень:-) 
> Ведь согласитесь, если перефразировать слова Павла, то получится что вам сам Авалокитешвара дал устные наставления ( и не единожды), и Хосу ли в таком случае с вами бодаться:-)


Эмм... Ладно... Буду впредь зрить в корень и воспринимать это как устные наставления самого Авалокитешвары. )

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Эмм... Ладно... Буду впредь зрить в корень и воспринимать это как устные наставления самого Авалокитешвары. )


Я о Далай-ламе говорил. Ведь у него вы получали устные наставления? А это значит от самого Господа. А это значит что куда там лоцаве Хосу со своими переводами в колашный ряд:-)

----------


## Нико

> Я о Далай-ламе говорил. Ведь у него вы получали устные наставления? А это значит от самого Господа. А это значит что куда там лоцаве Хосу со своими переводами в колашный ряд:-)


А....) А я про библейские цитаты подумала))). Перетантрилась, видимо).

Ну да, в общем, я устные наставления от Далай-ламы слушала много лет, в том числе и по любимому _сем ньи ньел со_ Лонгченпы. И там совершенно не было такого, что, рангтонга, мол, недостаточно для просветления. Там очень тонко и мудро увязывался рангтонг с дзогченом. 

И более того, нынешние ламы ньингмапинские говорят, что без сутр праджняпарамиты дзогченпе просто не обойтись! 

Но Хос не внемлет))).  :Cry:

----------


## Максим&

> Ну да, в общем, я устные наставления от Далай-ламы слушала много лет, в том числе и по любимому _сем ньи ньел со_ Лонгченпы. И там совершенно не было такого, что, рангтонга, мол, недостаточно для просветления. Там очень тонко и мудро увязывался рангтонг с дзогченом. 
> 
> И более того, нынешние ламы ньингмапинские говорят, что без сутр праджняпарамиты дзогченпе просто не обойтись! 
> :


Не втягивайте меня в свои сектанские разборки:-)  Мы дзенцы-выше этого. Му!

----------


## Нико

> Не втягивайте меня в свои сектанские разборки:-)  Мы дзенцы-выше этого. Му!


Му так му. А чо тогда интересуетесь?))))

Анек невыдуманный:

- Ой, смотри, этот мужик уже два раза мимо нашей лавочки прошёл!
- Наверное, флиртует....

----------


## Максим&

Интересно, я один такие длинные тексты не читаю, или есть ещё "побратимы":-)

----------

Vladiimir (02.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (02.12.2015), Фил (02.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Интересно, я один такие длинные тексты не читаю, или есть ещё "побратимы":-)


Ондрий мне это обозвал "клиповое мышление в стиле твиттер"

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ондрий мне это обозвал "клиповое мышление в стиле твиттер"


Ондрий ещё не то может обозвать. Пустословие)))).

----------

Фил (02.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В дзогчене же, напротив, не используется ничего кроме врожденного ума ясного света, *который присутствует вплоть до* самого обретения состояния будды.


А потом он куда-то девается?  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> А потом он куда-то девается?


Он преобразуется в Дхармакаю, но Хос предпочитает не заморачиваться такими сложными вопросами. )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дхармакая же вечна. Ничего в неё не преобразуется: не пустит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Дхармакая же вечна. Ничего в неё не преобразуется: не пустит.


Апять атман тут... В дверь выгонищь, в окно влезет))). В тантрах говорится, что ум ясного света, и в частности, постижение пустоты этого самого ума, является прямой причиной обретения Дхармакаи. Т.е. пока у нас нет Дхармакаи, слышите? Была бы, мы уже бы обладали всеведением. )

----------

Фил (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Т.е. пока у нас нет Дхармакаи, слышите? Была бы, мы уже бы обладали всеведением. )


Приехали...Упанишады говорят есть:Тат твам аси ( Ты есть то) «Чхандогья-упанишаде» 6.8.7,
Библия говорит есть: Я сказал: вы - боги,Псалтирь, глава 81 стих 6 
Суфизм говорит есть: Я-Истина, ал-Халладж
Дзенцы вообще вас бы палками забили и отобрали бы посох:-) 
И только Нико говорит - нет. Да за такое не мешало б:
_повелеть посадить вас на коней, на вьючные седла, спиной к голове коня, чтобы смотрели вы на запад, в уготованный д огонь, одежду же повелеть надеть задом наперед, а на головы повелеть надеть заостренные берестяные шлемы, будто бесовские; еловцыя на шлемах соделать из мочала, венцы — из соломы вперемешку с сеном, на шлеме дабы была надпись чернилами: «Вот сатанинское войско»_

----------


## Нико

> Приехали...Упанишады говорят есть:Тат твам аси ( Ты есть то) «Чхандогья-упанишаде» 6.8.7,
> Библия говорит есть: Я сказал: вы - боги,Псалтирь, глава 81 стих 6 
> Суфизм говорит есть: Я-Истина, ал-Халладж
> Дзенцы вообще вас бы палками забили и отобрали бы посох:-) 
> И только Нико говорит - нет. Да за такое не мешало б:
> _повелеть посадить вас на коней, на вьючные седла, спиной к голове коня, чтобы смотрели вы на запад, в уготованный д огонь, одежду же повелеть надеть задом наперед, а на головы повелеть надеть заостренные берестяные шлемы, будто бесовские; еловцыя на шлемах соделать из мочала, венцы — из соломы вперемешку с сеном, на шлеме дабы была надпись чернилами: «Вот сатанинское войско»_


Максим, мне очень нудно и скушно повторять одни и те же вещи с 98 года. Если вы пришли сюда погулять и расслабица, другое дело.....на это архив форума есть, вот там и резвитесь. )

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, мне очень нудно и скушно повторять одни и те же вещи с 98 года. Если вы пришли сюда погулять и расслабица, другое дело.....на это архив форума есть, вот там и резвитесь. )


Мы не в тибетском разделе, и я озвучиваю каноническую версию дзен о природе Будды в каждом человеке. И чего нет у вас там в прасангике меня не сильно тревожит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В тантрах говорится, что ум ясного света, и в частности, постижение пустоты этого самого ума, является прямой причиной обретения Дхармакаи. Т.е. пока у нас нет Дхармакаи, слышите?


Это смотря какой нету. Есть та, которую приравнивают к татхагатагарбхе.

----------


## Нико

> Мы не в тибетском разделе, и я озвучиваю каноническую версию дзен о природе Будды в каждом человеке. И чего нет у вас там в прасангике меня не сильно тревожит.


Вы-то конечно, озвучиваете, только как малыш, едва научившийся кричать).

----------


## Нико

> Это смотря какой нету. Есть та, которую приравнивают к татхагатагарбхе.


Слушайте, есть разница между татхагатагарбхой и Дхармакаей? Если есть, то какая?)

----------

Shus (02.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Слушайте, есть разница между татхагатагарбхой и Дхармакаей? Если есть, то какая?)


ДК понимают по-разному. И ТГ тоже по-разному, но не так разнообразно. И между разными интерпретациями будет разная разница  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> ДК понимают по-разному. И ТГ тоже по-разному, но не так разнообразно. И между разными интерпретациями будет разная разница


Это какая-то фигня. Если знаете, то скажите.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если знаете, то скажите.


Например, ДК вся хорошая, потому что сплошь дхармы/Дхарма, а ТГ--не обязательно, потому что грязные ЖС ещё не стали татхагатами.

----------


## Нико

> Например, ДК вся хорошая, потому что сплошь дхармы/Дхарма, а ТГ--не обязательно, потому что грязные ЖС ещё не стали татхагатами.


Без трудных аббревиатур, плиз... ((((

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Трудных не было.

Впрочем, за 10 золотых монет/час могу развернуть все аббревиатуры, дать глоссы на каждое слово и назвать использованные падежи.
"Сущностные комментарии"--за 20.

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. пока у нас нет Дхармакаи, слышите?


Будь оно так как ты говоришь, не существовало бы практик абсолютной бодхичитты.
Впрочем, если таков твой потолок воззрения, тут ничего не поделаешь. Есть же люди (и весьма достойные), для которых потолок - шравакаяна. Для них и праджняпарамита - ересь.




> Была бы, мы уже бы обладали всеведением. )


Если омраченные существа больны "катарактой неведения" это не значит, что у них вовсе нет глаз.

Если бы природа будды не существовала,
Не было бы ни отвращения к страданиям сансары,
Ни намерения-устремленности 
Ни желания достичь нирваны не возникало бы.

То, что сансара и нирвана
Видятся как [области] страдания и счастья [соответственно], —
Это происходит в силу наличия природы будды.
Не будь ее, такого [понимания] не возникало бы.

_Уттаратантра_


Живые существа по своей сути есть будды,
Но они омрачены временными загрязнениями.
Когда эти загрязнения будут устранены, они пробудятся.

_[Hevajra]dvikalpa tantra (Краткая Хеваджра-тантра)_


Во всех четырех временах и в десяти сторонах света
Совершенные будды не могут быть обнаружены.
[Твоя собственная] природа ума, — вот всесовершенный будда.
Не ищи иного будду;
Его даже сам Победитель не найдет.

_Гухьягарбха-тантра_

----------

Aion (03.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Кеин (03.12.2015), Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Апять атман тут... В дверь выгонищь, в окно влезет))). В тантрах говорится, что ум ясного света, и в частности, *постижение пустоты этого самого ума*, является прямой причиной обретения Дхармакаи.


То есть Дхармакая обретается на основе *жентонг* - постижения *пустоты* изначального ума *от* самобытия?
Видишь, стоит чуть-чуть подумать, и ты сама приходишь к верному воззрению ))))




> Т.е. пока у нас нет Дхармакаи, слышите?


Как это суждение следует из сказанного выше? Все зависит от трактовки слова "обретение".
Оно будет верным, если считать, что "обретается" нечто, прежде не имевшееся или не существовавшее. Но разве Дхармакая может "возникнуть"?

когда у вас больше не будет ни надежды, ни страха,
Вы узнаете свою истинную природу.
У неё нет создателя, у неё нет субстанции,
Она чище всего, что только можно представить.
Чрево бытия - это Изначальная Основа, самопроизвольная и неизменная,
Чистая как пространство, она разрешает все противоречия.
*Исходная точка пути йогина - постижение этой Основы,
Которая также невозмутима как небо и не отделена от вас.*

Лонгчен Рабджам. Немыслимое.

----------

Aion (05.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Специально для абонента @*Сергей Хос*.... Почти новогодний подарок!)))


http://savetibet.ru/2015/11/30/jeffrey-hopkins.html

----------


## Нико

> То есть Дхармакая обретается на основе *жентонг* - постижения *пустоты* изначального ума *от* самобытия?
> Видишь, стоит чуть-чуть подумать, и ты сама приходишь к верному воззрению ))))
> 
> Как это суждение следует из сказанного выше? Все зависит от трактовки слова "обретение".
> Оно будет верным, если считать, что "обретается" нечто, прежде не имевшееся или не существовавшее. Но разве Дхармакая может "возникнуть"?
> 
> когда у вас больше не будет ни надежды, ни страха,
> Вы узнаете свою истинную природу.
> У неё нет создателя, у неё нет субстанции,
> ...


Я путаюсь в вашем дзогчене))). Моя личная Дхармакая (не беру в учёт уже существующие, изначально, не изначально), пока не возникла. 

И если ты приписываешь пустоте от самобытия некий жентонг, то это вообще прелесть!!!)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я путаюсь в вашем дзогчене))). Моя личная Дхармакая (не беру в учёт уже существующие, изначально, не изначально), пока не возникла.


Путаешься в дзогчене - читай хвалебные гимны Нагарджуны, там то же самое:

Говорится, что банановое дерево лишено сердцевины.
В мире это часто используется как пример.
Но плод бананового дерева имеет сердцевину (= не пуст)))),
Когда её ешь, она сладка на вкус.

И так же, Сансара не имеет самосущности.
И если живое существо способно снять кожуру аффектов,
Плод внутри это сама Природа Будды,
Это тот нектар, который все создания во плоти могут вкусить.

Нагарджуна. "Восхваляя Дхармадхату"




> И если ты приписываешь пустоте от самобытия некий жентонг, то это вообще прелесть!!!)))


Пустота от самобытия = отсутствие собственного признака.
Сансарный ум устанавливает существование на отн. уровне на основе "собственного признака".
Истинносущее, открывающееся высшему видению (когда снята "кожура аффектов", по выражению Нагарджуны), пусто от "собственных признаков" (и в этом смысле пусто от самобытия, приписанного сансарны умом), но не от самого себя. Это и есть жентонг.

----------

Aion (16.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2015), Максим& (16.12.2015), Нико (16.12.2015), Фил (16.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Путаешься в дзогчене - читай хвалебные гимны Нагарджуны, там то же самое:
> 
> Говорится, что банановое дерево лишено сердцевины.
> В мире это часто используется как пример.
> Но плод бананового дерева имеет сердцевину (= не пуст)))),
> Когда её ешь, она сладка на вкус.
> 
> И так же, Сансара не имеет самосущности.
> И если живое существо способно снять кожуру аффектов,
> ...


Пример интересный, но мне кажется, Вы очень "в лоб" его интерпретируете.
Попробуйте с другой стороны взглянуть.

----------

Нико (16.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Иначе получается, что сначала Нагарджуна говорит одно, а потом другое.
Но Нагарджуна же не дурак, не так ли?

----------


## Aion

> Но Нагарджуна же не дурак, не так ли?


Так я слышал:




> Это-то мог и написать всердцах. )

----------


## Фил

> Так я слышал:


А это, опять таки, не важно.
Пусть  хоть 4 разных Нагарджуны было, общую картину это не меняет.
Даже если вообще ни одного не было.
Знание - безлично.

----------


## Aion

> А это, опять таки, не важно.


Что именно не важно? И почему, кстати, знание безлично?

----------


## Фил

> Что именно не важно?


Не важно, кто именно создал или скомпилировал тексты, на которые мы ссылаемся как "Нагарджуна"




> И почему, кстати, знание безлично?


Потому что, см. предыдущий абзац.

----------


## Нико

> Сансарный ум устанавливает существование на отн. уровне на основе "собственного признака".
> Истинносущее, открывающееся высшему видению (когда снята "кожура аффектов", по выражению Нагарджуны), пусто от "собственных признаков" (и в этом смысле пусто от самобытия, приписанного сансарны умом), *но не от самого себя*. Это и есть жентонг.


В обоих случаях имеем абсолютную истину, открывающуюся после снятия "кожуры аффектов" или ложного, вымышленного неведением бытия вещей. Различие между жентонгом и рангтонгом тут, имхо, в том, что абсолютная истина в рангтонге также несамосуща, а в жентонге истинносуща.

Если считать, что в прасангиковском рангтонге вещи пусты "от самих себя" - это приписывание данному воззрению нигилизма. Сколько раз уже обсуждалось.... Короче, не разобрались пока с rang gi ngo bo))).

----------


## Нико

> 


Это была шутка, если не поняли).

----------


## Aion

> Не важно, кто именно создал или скомпилировал тексты, на которые мы ссылаемся как "Нагарджуна"


В таком случае поясните, пожалуйста, какое это имеет отношение к вопросу об умственных способностях Нагарджуны? 




> Потому что, см. предыдущий абзац.


Опять же, если знание по-вашему безлично, непонятно, к чему ваш вопрос о Нагарджуне?

----------


## Aion

> Это была шутка, если не поняли).


Так ведь и я шучу, если не поняли)

----------

Нико (16.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Различие между жентонгом и рангтонгом тут, имхо, в том, что абсолютная истина в рангтонге также несамосуща, а в жентонге истинносуща.


Самосуществует абс. истина или нет--всем уже, кроме заматерелых интернет-прасангиков, пофигу.
Это имело значение в те дикие времена, когда победителю могли отсыпать золотишка, а то и монастырёк построить. А щас-то чё флудить.

----------

Shus (16.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Иначе получается, что сначала Нагарджуна говорит одно, а потом другое.
> Но Нагарджуна же не дурак, не так ли?


Я Вам раз пять писал, что "тот" Нагарджуна был махасангхиком (скорее всего локоттаравадином) из Андхры (больше писать не буду - не впрок).  
И его "пустота" с верой во "вселенского" и "извечного" никак не конфликтует.

Кстати есть такой грех философский: "доксография — это анахронистическая деконстектуализация философских высказываний древности в поисках той или иной актуальной тематики".

----------

Фил (16.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я Вам раз пять писал, что "тот" Нагарджуна был махасангхиком (скорее всего локоттаравадином) из Андхры (больше писать не буду - не впрок).  
> И его "пустота" с верой во "вселенского" и "извечного" никак не конфликтует.


Так я помню.
Ну и что?
У нас сейчас есть некий философский материал.
Принято его использовать под лейблом "Нагарджуна".
А уж тот он или не тот....





> Кстати есть такой грех философский: "доксография — это анахронистическая деконстектуализация философских высказываний древности в поисках той или иной актуальной тематики".


 Не страдаю таким  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (16.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Иначе получается, что сначала Нагарджуна говорит одно, а потом другое.
> Но Нагарджуна же не дурак, не так ли?


Если вы не понимаете Нагарджуну, видя противоречие в его словах, сказанных в разных сочинениях - так кто из вас двоих дурак, спрашивается ))))

----------


## Фил

> Если вы не понимаете Нагарджуну, видя противоречие в его словах, сказанных в разных сочинениях - так кто из вас двоих дурак, спрашивается ))))


Наоборот. Нагарджуна не противоречит сам себе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наоборот.


если нечего сказать, надо хоть что-нибудь сказать ))))

----------

Максим& (18.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> если нечего сказать, надо хоть что-нибудь сказать ))))


Нет, мне показалось, что Вы цитируете Нагарджуну выборочно.

----------

Нико (18.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, мне показалось, что Вы цитируете Нагарджуну выборочно.


Мне тоже так показалось, не в обиду кому будет сказано :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, мне показалось, что Вы цитируете Нагарджуну выборочно.


Не "я цитирую не выборочно", а ваше понимание является односторонним (а значит - просто неправильным).
и я привожу те высказывания, которые вы игнорируете (видимо, просто в силу неосведомленности).
Коротко - говоря о воззрении Нагарджуны вы транслируете собственные фантазии, основанное на недопонимании того, что на самом деле имел в виду этот автор.

----------


## Нико

> Не "я цитирую не выборочно", а ваше понимание является односторонним (а значит - просто неправильным).
> и я привожу те высказывания, которые вы игнорируете (видимо, просто в силу неосведомленности).
> Коротко - говоря о воззрении Нагарджуны вы транслируете собственные фантазии, основанное на недопонимании того, что на самом деле имел в виду этот автор.


Надергаю своих ближе к вечеру))).

----------


## Фил

> Не "я цитирую не выборочно", а ваше понимание является односторонним (а значит - просто неправильным).
> и я привожу те высказывания, которые вы игнорируете (видимо, просто в силу неосведомленности).
> Коротко - говоря о воззрении Нагарджуны вы транслируете собственные фантазии, основанное на недопонимании того, что на самом деле имел в виду этот автор.


 Мы говорим о чем?
О том что имел в виду Нагарджуна? (я без понятия, "что хотел сказать художник", и Вы кстати - тоже  :Smilie:  )
Или о воззрении основанном на трудах Нагарджуны?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы говорим о чем?
> О том что имел в виду Нагарджуна? (я без понятия, "что хотел сказать художник", и Вы кстати - тоже  )
> Или о воззрении основанном на трудах Нагарджуны?


На трудах Нагарджуны основаны самые разные воззрения, вам какое больше нравится?
Думаете, Долпопа Нагарджуну не читал? Или те же Асанга с васубандхой.

----------


## Фил

> На трудах Нагарджуны основаны самые разные воззрения, вам какое больше нравится?


Мне нравится моё собственное.
Скажите, какая в нём проблема?

----------


## Нико

Я продолжаю считать, что нагарджун была не толпа, а всего один (сорри, @*Shus*). Вопрос, сколько он лет (или веков) жил, остаётся спорным. Если ЕС Далай-лама считает, что он был один, я соглашаюсь.

----------

Shus (18.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я продолжаю считать, что нагарджун была не толпа, а всего один (сорри, @*Shus*). Вопрос, сколько он лет (или веков) жил, остаётся спорным. Если ЕС Далай-лама считает, что он был один, я соглашаюсь.


На самом деле, это не важно.
Он мог быть один или это был коллектив авторов, как Козьма Прутков.
Есть результат труда - непротиворечивое и консистентное воззрение.

----------


## Shus

> Он мог быть один или это был коллектив авторов, как Козьма Прутков.


Конечно коллектив авторов-единомышленников, как же иначе.
У нас бы по аналогии такой "Козма Прутков" включал, к примеру, летописца Нестора и академика Лихачева (посередине сами подставьте). Кстати, мне теория Нико о жизни в шестьсот лет больше нравится - она хоть как-то творчество Нагарджуны объясняет.

----------

Нико (18.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Конечно коллектив авторов-единомышленников, как же иначе.
> У нас бы по аналогии такой "Козма Прутков" включал, к примеру, летописца Нестора и академика Лихачева (посередине сами подставьте).


Ноосфера?

----------


## Shus

> Ноосфера?


Я таких слов-то не знаю. :Smilie: 

Кстати, оказывается есть по крайний мере термин "Историография философии".
И вот ведь, что умные люди пишут:
"Нет ничего неверного в использовании современных философских взглядов для описания воззрений наших предшественников. Но есть резоны и для описания предшественников в их собственных терминах. Полезно воссоздать интеллектуальную обстановку, в которой предшествующие мыслители жили их собственной жизнью, в частности действительные и вымышленные разговоры, которые они могли бы вести со своими современниками (или почти современниками). Иногда целесообразно знать, как говорили люди, которые не знали столько, сколько знаем мы, и знать это достаточно детально, чтобы мы могли сами вообразить себя говорящими на этом вышедшем из употребления языке."
Ну т.п. (статью еще не дочитал, но пока нравится)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2015), Фил (18.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне нравится моё собственное.
> Скажите, какая в нём проблема?


Я давно не нее указывал: вы не можете без противоречий увязать сказанное в Мудамадхьямаке с тем, что говорится в хвалебных гимнах - об этом свидетельствует ваше недоумение:

==================



> Иначе получается, что сначала Нагарджуна говорит одно, а потом другое.
> Но Нагарджуна же не дурак, не так ли?


===================

----------


## Фил

> Я давно не нее указывал: вы не можете без противоречий увязать сказанное в Мудамадхьямаке с тем, что говорится в хвалебных гимнах - об этом свидетельствует ваше недоумение:


Так могу же!

----------


## Aion

Мудамадхьямака - ахаха!

----------

Фил (18.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Мудамадхьямака - ахаха!


Точно. Оговорка по Фрейду  :Smilie: 
А я даже не заметил.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Во времена Будды, конечно все было иначе, сейчас буддизм не является религией, только до тех пор пока не начинаются ритуалы и Посвящения.


Учение Будды это Дхамма и Виная, можно долго спорить по поводу определения понятия "религия", но в любом случае Дхамма и Виная попадут в категорию "религия", я с трудом себе представляю (а у меня хорошее воображение) такое определение "религии", которое по какой-то причине исключило Дхамму и Винаю  :Wink:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну так и для Иисуса Навина было естественным остановить солнце над Гаваоном, а для другого Иисуса ходить по воде и воскрешать мёртвых. Для сибирских шаманов совершенно естественны ихние "мистические полёты" и вхождения в них духов. Для крестьянина японской деревушки вполне естественно что ками оберегают его рисовое поле от ворон, а тибетцу что его "президент" сам Авалокитешвара. 
> Но здесь, на територии западнее Уральского хребта весь этот комплекс "естественности" люди со временем договорились называть религией, и то что это слово как-то особенно коробит "евробудистов" которые считают что они тру-просвещенцы и идут в ногу со временем, а с всякими мракобесными бабушками им не попути, уже ничего не изменит. 
> Можете здесь на форуме сколько угодно пыжиться и фантазировать на тему, что такое буддизм-но он как был мировой религией, так им и останется.


вот-вот, согласен с этой мыслью, правда вот давайте договоримся - никто солнце не останавливал, это невозможно, я всё понимаю и вообще я сплошная толерантность, духи, шаманы, яккхи, сущности, я и сам верю в существование коварного Мары и его боюсь, но вот _солнце никто никогда не останавливал_, потому что _невозможно остановить солнце в небе_

----------


## Славник

> я, с одной стороны, не следую конкретному религиозному учению, а с другой – цитирую Будду Шакьямуни.
> Слова Будды Шакьямуни – это не религия, поскольку они апеллируют к знанию, лежащему за пределами религии. 
> Впрочем, мы тоже существа ограниченные, поэтому зовем это религией, буддийской традицией и т.д. В нашей повседневной жизни мы также прибегаем к двойственным воззрениям, и потому, так или иначе, приходится пользоваться такими ограниченными категориями как «религия» или «традиция». Но, так или иначе, я стараюсь научить пониманию совершенно других вещей, лежащих за пределами двойственности. Именно поэтому я цитирую Будду Шакьямуни, чьи высказывания не обусловлены двойственностью. 
> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил о буддизме или школе, все эти ограничения возникли гораздо позже.
> Серьезное духовное учение предполагает настоящее знание, необходимое для понимания настоящей сути, а не организацию школ, традиций или религий. Именно поэтому я не ограничиваю учение Дзогчен рамками религии или политики (культуры).То, чему я учу, равно как и то, что я практикую, находится за пределами подобных ограничений.
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Уважаемый Сергей, я также задаюсь вопросом насколько Буддизм является религией. Лично для меня, Буддизму свойственны некоторые элементы которые относятся именно к религии, но учение Будды огромное значение придает развитию и совершенствованию интеллектуальных способностей индивидуального человека, а значит и человечества в целом. Творческая позитивная интеллектуальная деятельность является основой развития и науки, и культуры, и цивидизации,она служит перспективе дальнейшего и наилучшего существования человечества. То, что Буддизм с таких древних времен сумел оценить важность разума, когда еще наука только зарождалась и не могла это показывать очевидным, как в наше время, делает учению о пробуждении и просветлении сознания и выходе его из невежества, великую честь. Наука и религия отличны тем, что первая объективно реалистична в своих утверждениях, а вторая субъективно. В отличие от бесспорных религий как религий, Буддизм приветствовал, приветствует и будет приветствовать науку как объективно реалистичное развитие интеллекта. Вобщем, для меня наука является составляющей Буддизма вмещающего в себя как объективный так и субъективный реализм. Многие религии исповедуют приближение Апокалипсиса человечества. В отличие от них Буддизм направлен к  победе жизнеутверждающего и просветленного знанием разума. Он в единении с наукой проповедует и осуществляет будущее наилучшее существование цивидизации людей. Доброго пути!

----------


## Дубинин

Опять этот человек появился отрабатывающий какие-то цели. Даже интересно зачем им это? (приходит пишет какую-то "штамповку" где слово буддизм" можно заменить на любую религию, и смотрит.. если пишут- то гуд, если нет опять какой-то текст- поощряющий поговорить..). Уже несколько лет замечаю. Правда что-ли курсы какие кончают, а потом на форумах типа тренятся?)) (да так уныло всё время.. но хотя цели достигают))

----------

Фил (11.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Уважаемый Сергей, я также задаюсь вопросом насколько Буддизм является религией. Лично для меня, Буддизму свойственны некоторые элементы которые относятся именно к религии, но учение Будды огромное значение придает развитию и совершенствованию интеллектуальных способностей индивидуального человека, а значит и человечества в целом. Творческая позитивная интеллектуальная деятельность является основой развития и науки, и культурыи цивидизации,она служит перспективе дальнейшего и наилучшего существования человечества


Позитива хоть отбавляй  :Smilie: 

См. "Благородная истина о страдании"

"Первая Благородная Истина повествует о том, что где бы ни находились живые существа и в каком бы обличии не пребывали, везде – в грубой или

 в 

утончённой форме – присутствует неудовлетворённость и страдание. Всюду есть старость и смерть. Всюду есть соприкосновение с неприятными 

ощущениями и ситуациями." (http://www.theravada.ru/4-truths.htm)

----------


## Фил

> Опять этот человек появился отрабатывающий какие-то цели. Даже интересно зачем им это? (приходит пишет какую-то "штамповку" где слово буддизм" можно заменить на любую религию, и смотрит.. если пишут- то гуд, если нет опять какой-то текст- поощряющий поговорить..). Уже несколько лет замечаю. Правда что-ли курсы какие кончают, а потом на форумах типа тренятся?)) (да так уныло всё время.. но хотя цели достигают))


Курсы тонкого интеллектуального троллинга, посредством некропостинга.

----------

Дубинин (11.01.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Это может вообще всё быть сложнее, как например: обучатель генератора текстов (или его тестовая проверка на кроликах- на эффективность), как часть боеспособной системы дёшево и массово манипулировать массами.

----------

Фил (11.01.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Это может вообще всё быть сложнее, как например: обучатель генератора текстов (или его тестовая проверка на кроликах- на эффективность), как часть боеспособной системы дёшево и массово манипулировать массами.


Проделки Вон Сона  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (11.01.2017)

----------


## Мальявика

Если  подойти к к традиции религии с позиции ее нечел овеческого происхождения,то все становится ясным.Religio в переводе с латинского означает связываю,связываю божественный и человеческий миры.А способов связывания существует много.Тому же самому служит и традиция,которая означает передача,она передаёт из века в век обряды и ритуалы,переданные человеку божествами в незапамятные райские времена.А сейчас у нас Кали юга,то есть Дхарма стоит на одной ноге,то есть связь с божественным миром осложнилась, и обычные методы не проходят,то биш ь,обряды и ритуалы.Традиционные религии деградируют.На смену им придут   и. уже пришли пути ,типа дзен,дзогчен,ваджраяна ИТ.д.Учение Будды  чрезвычайно гибкое и уни версальное.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

В Тхераваде привязанность к обрядам и ритуалам - это одна из уз связывающих существо с сансарой.

----------

Кеин (31.01.2017), Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Алик

> .Традиционные религии деградируют.На смену им придут   и. уже пришли пути ,типа дзен,дзогчен,ваджраяна ИТ.д.Учение Будды  чрезвычайно гибкое и уни версальное.


Так и общество  деградирует, так что все при своих остаются. Кали-Юга (.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Тхераваде привязанность к обрядам и ритуалам - это одна из уз связывающих существо с сансарой.


 Там вроде шире sīlabbata-parāmāsa : узы(saṃyojana)  правил и дисциплины (sīla(пали) шила(санск.)) и обрядов\ритуалов.

То есть Sotāpanna(Шротапана, Вступивший-в-Поток) уже в силу реализации постижений этого Плода никогда не совершит действий ведущих к перерождению в низших мирах самсары и ему уже не нужны обряды\ритуалы\практики ведущие к благим рождениям.

Остальным, кто ещё не Арья, кмк., это нужно. Время наступления смерти неизвестно.

----------


## Йен

> Там вроде шире sīlabbata-parāmāsa : узы(saṃyojana)  правил и дисциплины (sīla(пали) шила(санск.)) и обрядов\ритуалов.
> 
> То есть Sotāpanna(Шротапана, Вступивший-в-Поток) уже в силу реализации постижений этого Плода никогда не совершит действий ведущих к перерождению в низших мирах самсары и ему уже не нужны обряды\ритуалы\практики ведущие к благим рождениям.
> 
> Остальным, кто ещё не Арья, кмк., это нужно. Время наступления смерти неизвестно.


Речь, прежде всего, идет об обрядах и ритуалах других религий, например, вера в то, что забив животное и принеся его в жертву ты ублажаешь божество и попадешь в рай после смерти.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь, прежде всего, идет об обрядах и ритуалах других религий, например, вера в то, что забив животное и принеся его в жертву ты ублажаешь божество и попадешь в рай после смерти.


Кмк., такое крайне ошибочное и вредное мнение устраняется уже просто став буддистом.

Тогда как  sīlabbata-parāmāsa  saṃyojana оставляется только с постижением Sotāpanna.
И он уже никогда не переродится ниже человеческого существования, ему уже и sīlabbata-parāmāsa  не нужны.

----------


## Мальявика

Все эти загробные ады с их мучениями и райские обители с их наслаждениями полностью завязаны на нашем бренном теле и поэтому не вызывают доверия.Фантасмагория!

----------


## Алик

> Все эти загробные ады с их мучениями и райские обители с их наслаждениями полностью завязаны на нашем бренном теле и поэтому не вызывают доверия.Фантасмагория!


Однажды к учителю Хакуину пришел самурай по имени Нобусиге, великий полководец, с вопросом: 
– Есть ли ад? Есть ли рай? Если есть и ад, и рай, то где их врата? Где я могу их найти? Как мне избежать ада и попасть в рай? 
– Кто ты? – спросил Хакуин. 
– Я самурай,– ответил гость. – Я предводитель самураев. Даже император оказывает мне почести. 
– Ты самурай? – рассмеявшись, переспросил Хакуин. – Что за начальник держит тебя в своем войске? У тебя лицо, как у нищего.

Гордость воина была задета. Самурай забыл, зачем пришел. Он так рассвирепел, что начал вытаскивать свой меч. Когда Нобусиге выхватил меч, Хакуин, снова рассмеявшись, сказал: 
– Вот тебе и врата в ад. Этим мечом, этой злостью ты откроешь врата в ад.

Это воин мог понять. И понял сразу. Он вложил меч в ножны и поклонился. 
– А вот так открываются врата в рай,– сказал Хакуин. – Рай и ад внутри тебя. Обе двери внутри тебя.

https://www.skeptik.net/skeptiks/zen.htm

----------

Ometoff (08.03.2017), Доня (23.02.2017), Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Был- бы самурай пошустрее- в воплощении намерений, и была- бы совсем другая сказка: (из инструкции по просветлению: пункт первый- "Не искушай самураев")

----------

Алик (04.02.2017), Доня (23.02.2017), Мяснов (06.02.2017), Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Джеки

На мой взгляд, буддизм вне культуры и религии - это история о торжестве человеческого ума над мирозданием.

----------

Шавырин (22.02.2017)

----------


## Chikara

> На мой взгляд, буддизм вне культуры и религии - это история о торжестве человеческого ума над мирозданием.


Только природа-мироздание в ответ на это торжество хранит безмолвие.

----------


## Шавырин

> На мой взгляд, буддизм вне культуры и религии - это история о торжестве человеческого ума над мирозданием.


Угу, только подозреваю я , что "не пройдёт и полгода" как Ваше " торжество человеческого ума " упразднят на БФ  всеми доступными способами  :Smilie: 

Ибо личные взгляды и (опыт) имеют в iбуддизме™ малый вес , если они не совпадают "со-словом" Всевышнего в манускриптах вписанных ;

А в модераторах тут "религиозные фанатики" имеют место быть  :Embarrassment: 

* Но всё равно , спасибо за Ваше сообщение .

----------

Фил (22.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На мой взгляд, буддизм вне культуры и религии - это история о торжестве человеческого ума над мирозданием.


Один я в этом сообщении небольшую долю сарказма прочёл ?

Уважаемый Джеки, просветлите, так ли это.

----------


## Джеки

> Один я в этом сообщении небольшую долю сарказма прочёл ?
> 
> Уважаемый Джеки, просветлите, так ли это.


Владимир, в моем сообщении не было сарказма. Если отбросить все культурно-ритуальные элементы, то буддизм - это о том, как все бились в окно, а один человек догадался найти форточку.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир, в моем сообщении не было сарказма. Если отбросить все культурно-ритуальные элементы, то буддизм - это о том, как все бились в окно, а один человек догадался найти форточку.


Спасибо ! за ответ, хоть конечно и не согласен с таким утверждением.

А почему  форточку, а не дверь ?

----------

Фил (06.03.2017)

----------


## Амир

> На мой взгляд, буддизм вне культуры и религии - это история о торжестве человеческого ума над мирозданием.


Скорее, история осознания своей нераздельности с миром.  :Smilie:

----------

Джеки (07.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., если отложить в сторону непонятные слова принадлежащие к другим временам и культурам, то что обнаружиться в буддизме в остатке будет простое и естественное  стремление  к счастью и не-стремление страдать. А также простые, но действенные методы достижения этого, причём методы работающие на перспективу, в особенности на длительную перспективу, на перспективу момента смерти и последующего существования,  вплоть до окончательного прекращения всех причин и условий переживания страданий.

----------

Джеки (07.03.2017)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кмк., если отложить в сторону непонятные слова принадлежащие к другим временам и культурам, то что обнаружиться в буддизме в остатке будет простое и естественное  стремление  к счастью и не-стремление страдать. А также простые, но действенные методы достижения этого, причём методы работающие на перспективу, в особенности на длительную перспективу, на перспективу момента смерти и последующего существования,  вплоть до окончательного прекращения всех причин и условий переживания страданий.


Интересно что, "если отложить в сторону непонятные слова принадлежащие к другим временам и культурам, то ...в остатке" разные люди могут обнаружить в Буддизме совершенно разные вещи! Потрясающе, я считаю)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2017), Фил (08.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересно что, "если отложить в сторону непонятные слова принадлежащие к другим временам и культурам, то ...в остатке" разные люди могут обнаружить в Буддизме совершенно разные вещи! Потрясающе, я считаю)


Учение Будды обширно, глубоко и многогранно. Прекрасно в начале, прекрасно в середине, прекрасно в завершении. )

Но от факта того что именно было побудительным мотивом принца Гаутамы и факта первоочерёдности изложения Четырёх Истин Буддой Гаутамой - не деться. 
Иначе, кмк., будет уже переотлаживание(в плане перебора  отлаживания в сторону), как в пословице о выброшенном младенце при выливании воды из ванночки\корытца.

----------

Фил (08.03.2017)

----------

